# Post one favorite photo you took (max 1 per day) with some details.



## asp3 (May 8, 2020)

This is my favorite photo of those I took in 2019.  It's a picture of Sam York of the group Public Practice at a show in London.  I took it with a Canon SX280 compact camera and think it was a lucky shot.  I haven't done any editing or modifications, this is the photo straight from the memory stick.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 9, 2020)

Mom 1963 at my wedding..
.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 9, 2020)

My dog in her pjs!  She's such a little cuddle bunny.


----------



## Buckeye (May 9, 2020)

1937 Flood - this is my grand parent's house.  Not sure who that is on the roof.


----------



## asp3 (May 9, 2020)

This is a macro image of the inside of one of the glass paperweights my wife made.  I've got a bunch of these photos and this one is one of my favorites.  It was taken with a Minolta Dimage 7 with macro filters on the lens.  This is a smaller jpg version of the file the original was a tif file.


----------



## asp3 (May 10, 2020)

This is one of my favorite sunrise photos.  I took it outside of Ushuaia, Argentina while on a cruise to Antarctica.  It was taken with a Canon SX280 and is cropped slightly.


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2020)

Picture I took last night of a sunset from our house. 

Picture from last summer. Sunset up at my parents house.


----------



## asp3 (May 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Picture I took last night of a sunset from our house.
> View attachment 104004
> Picture from last summer. Sunset up at my parents house.
> View attachment 104010View attachment 104011



Those are beatiful!


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

This photo is my current favourite  of the many thousands I've taken...

We were at the beach , where my husband was born and raised, and about 40 minutes from here , and had walked along.. away from the popular  beach area and the crowds of sunbathers .. to where the cockle shell sheds, and fisherman's nets lay drying , and old boats lay , and there in front of us , dressed in the clothing ( don't ask me why)..of a Victorian urchin , in braces and flat cap , complete with old fashioned picnic  hamper and old fashioned bike with a butchers' boy basket on the front,  was a guy proposing to his girlfriend over a picnic..  .. ..how could I resist  ?...it was just the cutest scene in the world...


----------



## Liberty (May 11, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> 1937 Flood - this is my grand parent's house.  Not sure who that is on the roof.
> View attachment 103649


Wow...was that in Ohio "Buckeye"?


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Those are beatiful!


Thanks. Sorry I broke the rules already. 
I didn’t notice the ‘only 1 per day’ comment directly in the title. Not sure how I actually missed it.


----------



## asp3 (May 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Thanks. Sorry I broke the rules already.
> I didn’t notice the ‘only 1 per day’ comment directly in the title. Not sure how I actually missed it.



I wasn't offended and the pictures were so beautiful I didn't even think about the limit I placed.


----------



## asp3 (May 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> This photo is my current favourite  of the many thousands I've taken...
> 
> We were at the beach , where my husband was born and raised, and about 40 minutes from here , and had walked along.. away from the popular  beach area and the crowds of sunbathers .. to where the cockle shell sheds, and fisherman's nets lay drying , and old boats lay , and there in front of us , dressed in the clothing ( don't ask me why)..of a Victorian urchin , in braces and flat cap , complete with old fashioned picnic  hamper and old fashioned bike with a butchers' boy basket on the front,  was a guy proposing to his girlfriend over a picnic..  .. ..how could I resist  ?...it was just the cutest scene in the world...



What a great shot!  I'm generally not good at taking photos of people, even candidly.


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Thanks. Sorry I broke the rules already.
> I didn’t notice the ‘only 1 per day’ comment directly in the title. Not sure how I actually missed it.


Your photos were so lovely that you're forgiven, @Keesha.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

asp3 said:


> What a great shot!  I'm generally not good at taking photos of people, even candidly.


well I felt that the photo tells a huge story yet leaves us asking  more questions.. I deliberately faded the boats into the back of the shot, because I felt that they would be faded in the couple's memory while they were caught just in the eyes of each other


----------



## asp3 (May 11, 2020)

This is a strange one for me that is a favorite because it was such a random scene.  I used to take the train from San Jose to San Francisco to get to work and then walked about 20 minutes from the train station to work.  Sometimes I'd come across something unusual that made me want to capture it.

While walking through Jessie Square on Mission Street I saw this stack of law books sitting there just as they are in my photo.  They were working on the one of the lots to the side of the square and had a wonderful set of murals on the construction wall.  I thought it was just an interesting set of things to be in one image.  I took the photo on my iPhone SE.


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I wasn't offended and the pictures were so beautiful I didn't even think about the limit I placed.





StarSong said:


> Your photos were so lovely that you're forgiven, @Keesha.


Thank you.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 12, 2020)

taken last spring in Lexington, KY   Love irises


----------



## Buckeye (May 12, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Wow...was that in Ohio "Buckeye"?


Yep, in southern Ohio along the Ohio River.  I think we (my brother and I) have figured out that the young man on the roof is in fact our dad.  He would have been 13 or 14 at the time.

One of my Uncles has the original photo, but he is the youngest and wasn't born yet in 1937.


----------



## asp3 (May 13, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 104177
> 
> taken last spring in Lexington, KY   Love irises



Very nice, great composition and lovely colors.  There's an Iris garden/farm about 10 miles from where I live.  I only found out about it last year when we went for Mother's Day.  It was a little past prime viewing season then and I had hoped to get there in April this year.  Hopefully next April we'll be able to visit them again.


----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2020)

asp3 said:


> This is a strange one for me that is a favorite because it was such a random scene.  I used to take the train from San Jose to San Francisco to get to work and then walked about 20 minutes from the train station to work.  Sometimes I'd come across something unusual that made me want to capture it.
> 
> While walking through Jessie Square on Mission Street I saw this stack of law books sitting there just as they are in my photo.  They were working on the one of the lots to the side of the square and had a wonderful set of murals on the construction wall.  I thought it was just an interesting set of things to be in one image.  I took the photo on my iPhone SE.
> 
> View attachment 104051


Hah, Diego Rivera and Frida Kahlo go to law school!


----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 104177
> 
> taken last spring in Lexington, KY   Love irises


I love your iris, Cinnamon. They always remind me of ballerinas.


----------



## asp3 (May 13, 2020)

Living on the west coast we don't see a lot of fall colors.  We took a cruise from Boston to Montreal 3 1/2 years ago during the fall and saw some amazing colorful trees.  This is a tree that was in Montreal down near the river.  I took it with a Canon SX208.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 14, 2020)

taken in a small park in Houston, TX in November.    reflection of the bare crepe myrtle branches and floating autumn leaves... I felt like I walked into a painting by Monet


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 104422
> 
> taken in a small park in Houston, TX in November.    reflection of the bare crepe myrtle branches and floating autumn leaves... *I felt like I walked into a painting by Monet*


 I agree....


----------



## asp3 (May 14, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 104422
> 
> taken in a small park in Houston, TX in November.    reflection of the bare crepe myrtle branches and floating autumn leaves... I felt like I walked into a painting by Monet



Very nice, the ripples are small enough that it reminds me of the windows in our house from the 1880's.


----------



## Pappy (May 14, 2020)

Coming down a Main Street in Syracuse, NY. A common sight in the 30s, 40s and 50s. Sorry, I just read I’m suspose to take post a photo I took.


----------



## asp3 (May 14, 2020)

This is a picture of hills around Milford Sound in New Zealand shrouded in clouds.  I took it with a Minolta DiMage 7Hi.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 16, 2020)

Weekend in St. Mary's, Georgia.  Falling water is so soothing, isn't it?


----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2020)

Race day at Sylvan Beach, where the Barge canal flows into Oneida Lake. Lots of money setting there at the docks.


----------



## Camper6 (May 16, 2020)

Great topic.  Thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

Nerja Southern Spain... last summer


----------



## asp3 (May 16, 2020)

My wife and I went to Burning Man in 2006, 2007 & 2008.  This is one of my favorite pictures from Burning Man.  It was taken in 2007, I was out on my bicycle roaming around the playa and came upon this artist painting a giant orange globe just off the Esplanade.  I love the calm unusual scene.  This was taken with a Kodak Z650.


----------



## asp3 (May 17, 2020)

This is one of the first pictures I took in Venice, Italy in May 2010 on our way to B&B.  It was my first trip to Venice but my wife had been there a couple of times before this for her work.  I just loved seeing the back canals that are essentially watery alleys used mainly by locals.  This was taken with a Kodak Z650.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

Been there many times @asp3  ^^^ I recognise that area from a long time ago... good shot


----------



## asp3 (May 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Been there many times @asp3  ^^^ I recognise that area from a long time ago... good shot



Thanks!


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

Andalucia Southern Spain...


----------



## Misti Mae (May 17, 2020)

My favorite Disney Resort(The Beach Club). The pool area which also in my opinion is the best in all of Walt Disney World.


----------



## asp3 (May 18, 2020)

This is another one of my favorite concert pictures from my time in London last year.  It was taken on my iPhone SE and I love the way the lighting turned out.  I cropped it a little bit to get the final version.  This is a band called Chemtrails that most people have probably never heard of.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

Shame you weren't on the forum at the time, you could have popped round for a cuppa tea..


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

Bull Ring in Malaga... ( no-one freak out, it's not used any more for bull-fighting.. )


----------



## asp3 (May 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Bull Ring in Malaga... ( no-one freak out, it's not used any more for bull-fighting.. )



We saw it from the walk up to Alcazaba but didn't get inside.  We stopped there on a cruise last year.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

asp3 said:


> We saw it from the walk up to Alcazaba but didn't get inside.  We stopped there on a cruise last year.


My daughter lives in Malaga... but in the mountains .. we are in Malaga city every year.. see the cruise ships coming into port all the time


----------



## Pappy (May 18, 2020)

A little after 6 am while on my morning walk. Skies over the Atlantic.


----------



## asp3 (May 20, 2020)

This is a photo I took with my iPhone of an installation at the San Jose Museum of Quilts and Textiles during First Fridays in October 2017.  I loved this simple yet engaging installation.  As one moved around the installation one was treated to different views of the strips of fabric hung from wall to wall.


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

asp3 said:


> This is a photo I took with my iPhone of an installation at the San Jose Museum of Quilts and Textiles during First Fridays in October 2017.  I loved this simple yet engaging installation.  As one moved around the installation one was treated to different views of the strips of fabric hung from wall to wall.
> 
> View attachment 105696


 that would be a great optical puzzle...


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

One of the many  photos I took of a car at the shuttleworth privately owned air & transport museum  not far from here...


----------



## Ruthanne (May 21, 2020)

Me today with my mask.  It's becoming a habit now to put one on automatically to go out the door.  I was thinking I like the feel of this thing and after the pandemic lightens up and we don't need them I may still wear it.  It's so comfortable!


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2020)

This was the scene in our living room last night. We are watching the news and my painters helper is covering the windows with plastic sheets.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

the last house in the village


----------



## asp3 (May 21, 2020)

Another iPhone picture taken on vacation in Maui this February.  This is Kaanapali Beach looking northish.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 105771 This was the scene in our living room last night. We are watching the news and my painters helper is covering the windows with plastic sheets.


Very nice living room and I have a tv like that, too.


----------



## asp3 (May 22, 2020)

Inspired by my What are you missing? reply here's a shot I took with my iPhone at the Ex Hex show at Bandcamp record store in Oakland, CA last year.  This is Mary Timony (left) and Betsy Wright during the show.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

Tut Tut.... !!   one a day you said...


----------



## Camper6 (May 22, 2020)

I took this one today .  I was riding my bike  out for a bike ride and stopped on the bridge over the river.

This is in Thunder Bay Ontario. More than one river runs through the city and empties into Lake Superior.

I took this with my cell phone.


----------



## Pinky (May 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I took this one today .  I was riding my bike View attachment 106043 out for a bike ride and stopped on the bridge over the river.
> 
> This is in Thunder Bay Ontario. More than one river runs through the city and empties into Lake Superior.
> 
> I took this with my cell phone.


I love Thunder Bay. Been there in summer and winter. Saw my first bear there too.


----------



## Camper6 (May 22, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I love Thunder Bay. Been there in summer and winter. Saw my first bear there too.


Very nice summers.  No need for air conditioning most nights.  It was called Thunder Bay due to the numerous Thunder storms in the area but that seems to have lessened quite a bit.  The ships would shelter here when big storms come up.


----------



## Camper6 (May 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Very nice living room and I have a tv like that, too.


Ah the good life.  I love the valances.  I'm going to get my sewing machine out and compy them for a sprinkle of color.


----------



## Pinky (May 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Very nice summers.  No need for air conditioning most nights.  It was called Thunder Bay due to the numerous Thunder storms in the area but that seems to have lessened quite a bit.  The ships would shelter here when big storms come up.


 .. and you have The Sleeping Giant


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

The stream and bridge in the woods behind my house,  in Autumn


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 22, 2020)

My lily that just bloomed this year. I took this picture with the portrait setting of my iPhone to blur the background and focus on the lily.


----------



## Camper6 (May 23, 2020)

Pinky said:


> .. and you have The Sleeping Giant


 Enclosing a picture.


----------



## Camper6 (May 23, 2020)

Pinky said:


> .. and you have The Sleeping Giant


Here's the Sleeping Giant.  It's a rock formation in Lake Superior.  It's supposed to represent a giant sleeping on his back arms extended with legs extended.  I didn't take the picture.  Just enclosing it for reference purposes.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

Chinese floating restaurant in London...


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2020)

My neighbor's deciduous azalea today. 
Only the deciduous kind have orange or yellow blooms.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Here's the Sleeping Giant.  It's a rock formation in Lake Superior.  It's supposed to represent a giant sleeping on his back arms extended with legs extended.  I didn't take the picture.  Just enclosing it for reference purposes.
> View attachment 106159


He's a big one!

We have a Sleeping Giant here in CT, too... part of the Metacomet Range. It's part of a State Park.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

The London  tube at going home time one day last summer ...pre pandemic... how wonderfully happy everyone looks..


----------



## oldman (May 24, 2020)

This picture is of the home that I grew up in. (It's a little dark, sorry.)


----------



## oldman (May 24, 2020)

This is a picture of an old Lighthouse on the Oregon Coast. I took this picture while we traveled down I-5 (I think).


----------



## oldman (May 24, 2020)

This is a termite mound from Africa, but the photo was taken at the Columbus Zoo. You can actually walk inside it.


----------



## Pam (May 24, 2020)

Bugingam Palace. Taken a couple of years ago when I went to the nature reserve with my grandson.


----------



## Camper6 (May 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Chinese floating restaurant in London...


I would love to see the menu.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I would love to see the menu.


http://www.fengshang.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/AlaCarte_A4_1.0.pdf


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> http://www.fengshang.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/AlaCarte_A4_1.0.pdf


Wow! Terrific menu .. and very reasonable service charge. Now I want Chinese food


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 24, 2020)

Red squirrels are native in N. Scotland.  This pic was taken at the campsite in Braemar, Aberdeenshire.


----------



## peppermint (May 24, 2020)

Many years ago my parents had a home
In New Jersey....The Lake is still there.. So this has to be  years ago....Maybe sixties....


----------



## Camper6 (May 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Wow! Terrific menu .. and very reasonable service charge. Now I want Chinese food


The prices quoted are in pounds. 1.70 Canadian dollar 1.22 U.S. Dollar but I still would pay for the choice and experience. We were regulars at a Chinese restaurant and the owner came over and offered to select a different order from what we regularly ordered. He said if we didn't like it, we didn't have to pay. We took him up on it and enjoyed stuff we never tried before.


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> The prices quoted are in pounds. 1.70 Canadian dollar 1.22 U.S. Dollar but I still would pay for the choice and experience. We were regulars at a Chinese restaurant and the owner came over and offered to select a different order from what we regularly ordered. He said if we didn't like it, we didn't have to pay. We took him up on it and enjoyed stuff we never tried before.


We had a similar experience years ago when we lived went to a Chinese restaurant in Fort Erie. The manager wanted us to try a couple of new dishes. There was one dish I re-created .. minced beef mixed with tofu and spring onions & soy sauce, then made into meatballs. 

We generally tip 20%, so those U.K. prices don't seem high to me.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> The prices quoted are in pounds. 1.70 Canadian dollar 1.22 U.S. Dollar but I still would pay for the choice and experience. We were regulars at a Chinese restaurant and the owner came over and offered to select a different order from what we regularly ordered. He said if we didn't like it, we didn't have to pay. We took him up on it and enjoyed stuff we never tried before.


 Do remember tho' these are very reasonable prices for one of the most expensive cities in the world...


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We had a similar experience years ago when we lived went to a Chinese restaurant in Fort Erie. The manager wanted us to try a couple of new dishes. There was one dish I re-created .. minced beef mixed with tofu and spring onions & soy sauce, then made into meatballs.
> 
> We generally tip 20%, so those U.K. prices don't seem high to me.


...and also remember that here in the UK , altho it's a nice gesture  you are under no pressure in any way to leave a tip...but around 10 % is the norm if you do...


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ...and also remember that here in the UK , altho it's a nice gesture  you are under no pressure in any way to leave a tip...but around 10 % is the norm if you do...


Those prices are on a par with Toronto .. and uptown prices are higher.
I couldn't get used to not leaving a tip when I lived in Australia.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Those prices are on a par with Toronto .. and uptown prices are higher.
> I couldn't get used to not leaving a tip when I lived in Australia.


We always leave a tip  as long as the service has not been awful.. but like Oz there's no requirement to leave a tip because our waiting staff get paid proper wages..  and with their tips on top, many are doing very well financially, but the good thing is that unlike the USA or other places they don't have to rely on tips to make a living wage..


----------



## asp3 (May 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> The London  tube at going home time one day last summer ...pre pandemic... how wonderfully happy everyone looks..



We noticed similar yet even less enthusiastic facial expressions when we were riding the Metro in Paris.  We came up with a new word that seemed to fit the emotional state behind their expressions, melandour, a combination of melancholy and dour.


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2020)

asp3 said:


> melandour


Love it!


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

asp3 said:


> We noticed similar yet even less enthusiastic facial expressions when we were riding the Metro in Paris.  We came up with a new word that seemed to fit the emotional state behind their expressions, melandour, a combination of melancholy and dour.


Good word, I must remember that... very apt...


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

One of the many pictures I took at a local summer medieval Festival... taken with my old fuji finepix rather than my Iphone


----------



## asp3 (May 25, 2020)

Here's a favorite photo of my favorite grape, Zinfandel.  This was taken with my Kodak Z650 when I was on a vineyard tour in the Dry Creek Valley in Sonoma County, California.  It was part of a ZAP (Zinfandel Advocates and Producers) wine event.  It was very cool to hear the vineyard masters talk about how they grew the grapes and other things about running a vineyard.  The grapes are on an old vine that was 50 or more years old according to my memory but I could be wrong.  The photo was taken in 2009.


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

lovely shot... ^^^^^


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

Just a random Mandarin duck alone among the resident  Mallards, and not very peaceful with them much of the time... he was an angry little duck who fought the mandarins or spent a lot of time hiding from them in the rushes.. We had him at our local stream for several years before we didn't see him any more..


----------



## Pam (May 26, 2020)

I'm still waiting to see a Mandarin duck!   Several times my grandson and I went to Grange-over-Sands where they are supposed to be in the local park but no joy, unfortunately. Beautiful looking bird.


----------



## asp3 (May 26, 2020)

I'm not sure why this picture is coming to mind right now.  I think of Irish coffee as a winter beverage and today will be the hottest day of the year so far at around 96 degrees or more.  Anyway I do love this photo which was taken in a bar in Amsterdam in 2015 on a chilly afternoon.  I took it on an iPhone 5.


----------



## oldman (May 26, 2020)

Overlooking San Francisco with Coit Tower in the far background. I think this was taken from Nob Hill.


----------



## oldman (May 26, 2020)

Crossing over the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## oldman (May 26, 2020)

I have no idea, but I think we were in Seattle.


----------



## oldman (May 26, 2020)

Space Needle


----------



## oldman (May 26, 2020)

This is the cockpit showing the avionics on the Gulfstream 550. This is the plane that I flew for the leasing company after I had retired. (Google Photo.)


----------



## oldman (May 26, 2020)

Peace Light @ Gettysburg.


----------



## oldman (May 26, 2020)

I apologize. I just noticed that the thread started posted, "One photo per day."


----------



## oldman (May 26, 2020)

I had to post this picture of the Arch in St. Louis.


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

Yes just one a day... but great pics anyway OM....


----------



## Lizzie00 (May 26, 2020)

Critters at Lake Eola in downtown Orlando, Florida...about 4 years ago


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 26, 2020)

oldman said:


> I have no idea, but I think we were in Seattle.
> 
> View attachment 106900


 That would Probably be in the Chihuly glass exhibit in Seattle Center near the space needle


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 26, 2020)

Sitting on the deck at a friends house in South Georgia one summer evening. This is the screen saver on my phone   Very lovely memories.


----------



## Camper6 (May 27, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Here's a favorite photo of my favorite grape, Zinfandel.  This was taken with my Kodak Z650 when I was on a vineyard tour in the Dry Creek Valley in Sonoma County, California.  It was part of a ZAP (Zinfandel Advocates and Producers) wine event.  It was very cool to hear the vineyard masters talk about how they grew the grapes and other things about running a vineyard.  The grapes are on an old vine that was 50 or more years old according to my memory but I could be wrong.  The photo was taken in 2009.
> 
> View attachment 106730


I remember those grapes.  My father used to make wine and the grapes came from California every fall. I used to help make it.  It was fun.    I also like the 'white zinfandel' wine which is actually a rose made by fermenting the zinfandel grape without the skin or removing the skin early on in the process. I only wish I had saved the panels on the wine boxes.  They are a collectors item now.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

Taken a few years ago, using my old fuji finepix.. simple beach-huts  at the Essex coast, our nearest beaches...


----------



## asp3 (May 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I remember those grapes.  My father used to make wine and the grapes came from California every fall. I used to help make it.  It was fun.    I also like the 'white zinfandel' wine which is actually a rose made by fermenting the zinfandel grape without the skin or removing the skin early on in the process. I only wish I had saved the panels on the wine boxes.  They are a collectors item now.



Yep, during prohibition they used to make compressed dried grape bricks that came with instructions of all the things you shouldn't do because it would cause the grapes to become wine.  I've seen some of those wrappers up at a winery or museum in the Napa area.


----------



## asp3 (May 27, 2020)

Here is a somewhat strange piece of art that was at Burning Man in 2007.  It's called the Bone Tree and it was made of animal bones.  I chose this way of taking the picture as if it were reaching out to touch the man that had been burned too early due to arson that year.  They were able to build a new man and put it up before the real burn on the following Saturday.


----------



## asp3 (May 27, 2020)

oldman said:


> I have no idea, but I think we were in Seattle.
> 
> View attachment 106900



It's the travelling Chihuly exhibit, we saw it in San Francisco.


----------



## Keesha (May 27, 2020)

Years ago we had a particular flowering bush that attracted all kinds of bees. Unfortunately it got diseased and didn’t produce many flowers so the bees became sparse. Over the last two years I hard pruned it down. They’re back and they’re huge. I like the sound of them. I’m never afraid of getting stung so they don’t sting me.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2020)

here is my latest picture of my little girl after being groomed yesterday. Doesn't she look so pretty?  BTW, the look on her face is from me saying the word "treat!"


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

Picture taken last summer of a living statue , and a tourist in Covent Garden London..


----------



## Gary O' (May 28, 2020)

Trudging thru the woods
Early morn
Bed shorts and boots


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 28, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Trudging thru the woods
> Early morn
> Bed shorts and boots
> 
> View attachment 107156


Brrrrrrr


----------



## Gary O' (May 28, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Brrrrrrr


Yeah, it was a dash out and back in
The cabin was quite warm, so it felt kinda good...for awhile
Getting back to the cabin felt even better


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 28, 2020)

The seaside village of Whitehills used to have a factory that made clay drain pipes.  The waste materials were just dumped on the beach and over the years the sea ground them down into rounded pebbles.  There is a small harbour where small ships would bring in coal for the factory and take away the finished pipes...


----------



## Camper6 (May 28, 2020)

I was wondering if a short video could be posted here.  I took one with my cell camera.


----------



## oldman (May 28, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I was wondering if a short video could be posted here.  I took one with my cell camera.


Try it. Then we will both know.


----------



## oldman (May 28, 2020)

Everything is coming up Roses.


----------



## drifter (May 28, 2020)

Seems all I've  got for subjects are birds


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I was wondering if a short video could be posted here.  I took one with my cell camera.


 If not, I'd love to see it on the  random pictures from your phone..thread here >>>   https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...-using-your-phone-lets-see-yours.15915/page-9


----------



## Lizzie00 (May 28, 2020)

Dandridge, Tennessee
October, 2017


----------



## Camper6 (May 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> If not, I'd love to see it on the  random pictures from your phone..thread here >>>   https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...-using-your-phone-lets-see-yours.15915/page-9


Well I tried it.  It's of a moving stream.  But the file is way too large to be able to post it here.
What would have to happen is that I would have to post it to you tube and then post a link, but I'm an amateur at that and I have never done it. This might be a new venture.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Well I tried it.  It's of a moving stream.  But the file is way too large to be able to post it here.
> What would have to happen is that I would have to post it to you tube and then post a link, but I'm an amateur at that and I have never done it. This might be a new venture.


I often have to do that myself.. it's fairly easy to do so go and have a try..


----------



## asp3 (May 28, 2020)

Emerald Bay Lake Tahoe August 2017 taken with an iPhone SE


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

Fishing nets drying in the port of Santa Pola, Alicante Spain, close to where we have our second home... taken on my old fuji finepix..


----------



## Gary O' (May 29, 2020)

After snowshoeing thru the woods all morning

the cabin is a welcome sight


----------



## drifter (May 29, 2020)

One of the birds that visit me here on Dakota Street. He's difficult to kep in your lens over a few seconds.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

drifter said:


> View attachment 107383
> One of the birds that visit me here on Dakota Street. He's difficult to kep in your lens over a few seconds.


Superb!!


----------



## drifter (May 29, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> After snowshoeing thru the woods all morning
> 
> the cabin is a welcome sight


Have always loved this shot.


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2020)

This is our local weir on the canal, I have many photos of this and the canal at different times of the year taken over many years.. this picture  was taken on my iphone X


----------



## Camper6 (May 30, 2020)

I was riding my bike and stopped to talk to the owner of this dog.

He is a bull mastif.  I asked if I could take a picture.  He told me the dog was 150 pounds.  That's about my weight.  Very gentle dog.  I see them out together regularly.


----------



## Pappy (May 30, 2020)

My DIL Laurie, my son Jeff and my wife at Castaway Park on their last visit down to see us.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 30, 2020)

Thrush in garden..


----------



## Gary O' (May 30, 2020)

The morning sky after a storm

Always buoys the ol' ticker


This taken in '99 when we first camped on our land
I was standing where our cabin window is now
Knew I was 'home'


----------



## asp3 (May 30, 2020)

Here's our one little dog in my wife's bicycle seat/bed for him in Pacific Grove looking towards Monterey with Monterey Bay on the left.  I can't wait until I feel it's safe enough to ride along that trail again.


----------



## drifter (May 30, 2020)

Bluejays visit enticed by an easy meal.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

A beautiful vintage motor-bike and side-car parked at the front of our local olde-worlde pub in the woods... one of the few  old style pubs left. No children, no gaming machines, no canned music, ... just good locally brewed beer   a nice garden to sit out in on a beautiful summers day  , in the quiet of the woodland , and a landlord whose family have owned the pub for generations and knows all his customers well..


----------



## drifter (May 31, 2020)

Wow, What have we here.


----------



## asp3 (May 31, 2020)

This is one of my favorite photos from an Adriatic cruise I took with my wife about a decade ago.  This is a picture of a staircase taken from the city wall walk in Dubrovnik, Croatia.  I was charmed by Dubrovnik and would love to go back to Croatia some time.  The photo was taken with my Kodak Z650.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

Indeed.. Croatia is a beautiful place, people are just coming round to realising how lovely it is...


----------



## Lizzie00 (May 31, 2020)

My kitty in ’time out’....(not!)...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 1, 2020)

The front of the house about 4 years ago..
.


----------



## drifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Feathere
his feathers reflecting the light of a sunny day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

almonds which grow  on  my daughter's land... being sold  in the one tiny store in  her  remote mountain village in Spain... taken with my old Blackberry phone or maybe my fuji-finepix..


----------



## drifter (Jun 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> almonds which grow  on  my daughter's land... being sold  in the one tiny store in  her  remote mountain village in Spain... taken with my old Blackberry phone or maybe my fuji-finepix..


And what's all that good looking in jars on the shelf above?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*I believe it was all Honey*....


----------



## drifter (Jun 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *I believe it was all Honey*....


I knew my sweet tooth started singing to me for some reason as I viewed those almonds.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2020)

*I took this before the Quarantine. I was at my daughters to watch my granddaughter when my daughter and her husband were going to their friends wedding.
*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 1, 2020)

My 75 and 80 year old toys..


----------



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2020)

Took this yesterday after the painter left.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

The village Bus stop....


----------



## drifter (Jun 2, 2020)

The curious Moccking Bird.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

This was taken last summer  on the canal bank, the heron was at the top of a tall tree, and my iphone  did a superb job at zooming in to get such clarity.. given that we were on the opposite bank


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 3, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Took this yesterday after the painter left.
> 
> View attachment 107825


That is a big step up @Pappy !!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> That is a big step up @Pappy !!



It will look more finished when the driveway is painted. That’s next.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 3, 2020)

One of my favorite pics (I took several dozen) was when the baldy roosted atop the pine tree above the wellhouse, 
about a hundred or so feet south of the cabin
He (she?) was there for days


----------



## asp3 (Jun 3, 2020)

I took this picture on my iPhone SE while walking to work from the train station one day in San Francisco in Yerba Buena park.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

Almost exactly to the day this time last June, we were on the Golf course in Southern Spain... who would ever have forecast the difference 12 month would bring to the world?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2020)

Oleander bush in the garden.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 4, 2020)

Here's my favorite image of Venice take from the Rialto Bridge with my Kodak Z650.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 4, 2020)

I didn't take this picture but I wish I was there today.  This would be a lake in Ontario.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2020)

So much rain.... no where to go. Taken this morning.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 5, 2020)

This was taken inside the Kinnaird lighthouse in Fraserburgh..  It's a castle turned lighthouse. Built for the Fraser family in the 1500s, Kinnaird Head was altered in 1787 to contain the first lighthouse built by the Northern Lighthouse Board.  The pic shows the weights that used to turn the lamp.  They had to be raised my hand every hour during the night.   As the weight reached the bottom, it rang a bell to alert the Lighthouse keeper.  Allowing the light to stop revolving meant immediate dismissal !


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

The marina at the coast nearest where my daughter lives in Southern Spain, taken with my iphone X.. on many visits over the years but this one a few months ago....


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 5, 2020)

One can take too many pics of snow when it's six months of the stuff

But, in the heat of summer?..... it's fun to look at

Our back yard in winter


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

This is a  family run Restaurant   on the Greek Island of Kos  overlooking the harbour.... ...taken if I remember rightly with my old Sony Cybershot camera , If you look to the right and beyond you will see the ferry that sails daily to Bodrum Turkey...we've taken that trip a couple of times in the past, and spent a lovely couple of hours bartering in the Turkish markets


----------



## asp3 (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm not sure why I love this photo so much.  I took it at the yellow eyed penguin sanctuary near Dunedin, NZ.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I'm not sure why I love this photo so much.  I took it at the yellow eyed penguin sanctuary near Dunedin, NZ.
> 
> View attachment 108529


This photo puts me in mind of when I stayed with friends in S. Australia when they were still sheep farming. It was shearing time, and I got to be part of the roundup part of things. I've had a renewed respect for all farmers since then.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 6, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I'm not sure why I love this photo so much. I took it at the yellow eyed penguin sanctuary near Dunedin, NZ.


Maybe because it's got the appearance of  classic art, and could easily be framed
At least that's what I like about it


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

My cocktail on the beach, last summer ☀


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

A window  overlooking the mountains in Southern Spain , from  my daughters 100 year old traditional  Finca


----------



## asp3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I love shadows and light.  This was taken in Yerba Buena Center before the upgrade took place three years ago.  I doubt this structure is there anymore.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 8, 2020)

asp3 said:


> This is a picture taken while hiking in Tierra Del Fuego in Argentina
> 
> View attachment 108677


Can see it now .. edited


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 8, 2020)

This is a fave photo from a day trip near Lexington, KY.  Love the lacy wrought iron


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm a sucker for winter scapes

Even if it's just out the cabin door

The small pines have their gifts when adorned with snow


----------



## asp3 (Jun 9, 2020)

Even though it is out of focus and the exposure was way too long making the image skewed I really love this shot of the Golden Gate Bridge from Aquatic Park in San Francisco.  I took it with a Nikon Coolpix camera I wasn't familiar with and didn't have it set properly for "good" photos.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Even though it is out of focus and the exposure was way too long making the image skewed I really love this shot of the Golden Gate Bridge from Aquatic Park in San Francisco.  I took it with a Nikon Coolpix camera I wasn't familiar with and didn't have it set properly for "good" photos.
> 
> View attachment 108982


I like what the exposure did to the clouds.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

A ruin just outside the town of Novelda, Costa Blanca , Spain,  not far from our second home....  the ruin of  Castillo de la Mola  which was built  in and around the 12th century by the Moors .







A much more modern Castle is  the Castillo de Colomares in the Malaga region  of Spain where my daughter lives, about 6 hours south of Alicante . The castle  was built around 35 years ago, as a monument to the  Explorer Christopher  Columbus, and is popular with tourists...


----------



## asp3 (Jun 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> A ruin just outside the town of Novelda, Costa Blanca , Spain,  not far from our second home....  the ruin of  Castillo de la Mola  which was built  in and around the 12th century by the Moors .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very ornate!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Very ornate!


 yes     the modern one is built in the style of the great Spanish Architect Antoni Gaudí . Have a search for his architecture in pictures online , you'll see what I mean..


----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2020)

Casillo de Colomares reminds me of Familia Sagrada. 
Ah yes, that's the Gaudi connection.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)

I have scenic photos but first I wanted to post a couple of favorites of my baby. He was 6 months old and had started sitting up by himself. I call it "Sittin' Loney". Now he's 6'2 and will be 52 soon.


----------



## Patros (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Patros (Jun 9, 2020)

My picture is from when I was in Crete last year - I went for a hike in the countryside outside of the village of Loutro.


----------



## Patros (Jun 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have scenic photos but first I wanted to post a couple of favorites of my baby. He was 6 months old and had started sitting up by himself. I call it "Sittin' Loney". Now he's 6'2 and will be 52 soon.
> View attachment 109048


Well he was a cutie!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

Mr cocksure rooster, one of many that run free in the Spanish parks... and not afraid of humans


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2020)

The house is now fully painted. Decided on a gray front door, but it doesn’t show up to well.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

I like it pappy... and the yellow accents make it look really bright and fresh


----------



## asp3 (Jun 10, 2020)

This is a picture I took with my old Minolta 35mm camera and then scanned in on a scanner.  It's a climbing area outside of Bangalore, India.  I loved the fact that these rocks just shot out of the ground and were surrounded by rice patties.  This was taken back in 1998.  I went there with a co-worker in India who had actually competed in the Asian X-Games when the X-Games included climbing competitions.  Yes I did climb there and had a grand time.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

asp3 said:


> This is a picture I took with my old Minolta 35mm camera and then scanned in on a scanner.  It's a climbing area outside of Bangalore, India.  I loved the fact that these rocks just shot out of the ground and were surrounded by rice patties.  This was taken back in 1998.  I went there with a co-worker in India who had actually competed in the Asian X-Games when the X-Games included climbing competitions.  Yes I did climb there and had a grand time.
> 
> View attachment 109124


Very cool!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 10, 2020)

Patros said:


> Well he was a cutie!


Thank you Patros❣


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 10, 2020)

asp3 said:


> This is a picture I took with my old Minolta 35mm camera and then scanned in on a scanner.  It's a climbing area outside of Bangalore, India.  I loved the fact that these rocks just shot out of the ground and were surrounded by rice patties.  This was taken back in 1998.  I went there with a co-worker in India who had actually competed in the Asian X-Games when the X-Games included climbing competitions.  Yes I did climb there and had a grand time.
> 
> View attachment 109124


A question.  I have a Pentax single lens reflex similar to the Minolta.

Can those cameras be converted to digital?


----------



## asp3 (Jun 10, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> A question.  I have a Pentax single lens reflex similar to the Minolta.
> 
> Can those cameras be converted to digital?



I'm not aware of any ways to convert an old style SLR to a digital SLR, but I've never looked into it.  If you have a bunch of lenses for your Pentax you might be able to find a digital SLR that's compatible with the old Pentax lenses.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 10, 2020)

His first taste of peanut butter and jelly. As you can see, he was spitting it out. LOL  He finally learned to like PBnJ sandwiches.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> His first taste of peanut butter and jelly. As you can see, he was spitting it out. LOL  He finally learned to like PBnJ sandwiches.
> View attachment 109177


Love the expression - so cute, LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> His first taste of peanut butter and jelly. As you can see, he was spitting it out. LOL  He finally learned to like PBnJ sandwiches.
> View attachment 109177


LOL...I'm with him...PB&J...*ugh* ..that boy had good taste


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

The water Taxi  coming into dock at the harbour . It  takes 45 minutes to travel between 2 towns on the Malaga Coast in Spain... we always take it one way then get the train back the other way....


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 11, 2020)

San Felipe de Neri Church in historic Albuquerque, New Mexico (Decked out for Christmas... this was on my trip back to GA from Seattle 1.5 yrs ago). Beautiful church


----------



## asp3 (Jun 11, 2020)

I love the lighting in this shot


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...I'm with him...PB&J...*ugh* ..that boy had good taste


Hollydolly....PBnJ was one of my favorite go to meals when I couldn't figure out what I wanted to eat but I don't have it nearly as much as I used to.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2020)

This is one of the many sunrise photos from the balcony of my timeshare on Atlantic City. The lights are in Brigantine Island.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

One of the many  Boardwalks & restaurants in Marbella Spain..last summer


----------



## asp3 (Jun 12, 2020)

The best view I've ever had for a brunch


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

asp3 said:


> The best view I've ever had for a brunch
> 
> View attachment 109407


Where was this taken? It reminds me of a view of Victoria, Australia that I visited.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

Yellow wagtail frantically building a nest over the Mill race nearby


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 13, 2020)

I never realized Spain was such a fun country.  I'm remembering the civil war.

If I had the money, that's one country I would retire to.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

@Camper6   we have a second home there, where we lived for 10 years full time ..... and my daughter also lives there, but 6 hours from us... It has a big expat population

Franco is still remembered by the older Spaniards who preferred those dictatorship  days... but of course the country has moved on expotentailly since then and those born after 1965 (albeit Franco ruled till '75) know only the modern free ways...


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 13, 2020)

This is me with my grandson a long time ago.  It's a favorite.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 13, 2020)

Moonrise over old vines near Paso Robles New Years Eve Eve (not a duplicate typo) 2017


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

Just a random picture I took at the beach closest to us, as dusk was descending..


----------



## asp3 (Jun 15, 2020)

Alcatraz and Aquatic Park just before sunset from my folks place.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

A random shot of people sitting in the Park at Alicante Airport , Spain


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 16, 2020)

Our little mountain to the east, from our cabin window
It displays many morning flavors
They usually last long enough for a full cup of coffee


----------



## asp3 (Jun 16, 2020)

A maple leaf with a smaller companion on a walkway in San Francisco from my time commuting to the city and walking to work from the train station.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

Pizza parlour/restaurant in Malaga Spain, taken last summer with my iphone x


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 16, 2020)

Just a question.  Does anyone in Spain work?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Just a question.  Does anyone in Spain work?


everyone works... who do you think runs all the hospitality? ....


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 16, 2020)

asp3 said:


> This is a strange one for me that is a favorite because it was such a random scene.  I used to take the train from San Jose to San Francisco to get to work and then walked about 20 minutes from the train station to work.  Sometimes I'd come across something unusual that made me want to capture it.
> 
> While walking through Jessie Square on Mission Street I saw this stack of law books sitting there just as they are in my photo.  They were working on the one of the lots to the side of the square and had a wonderful set of murals on the construction wall.  I thought it was just an interesting set of things to be in one image.  I took the photo on my iPhone SE.
> 
> View attachment 104051


How awesome, Frida Kahlo and Diego Rivera.  We travelled to California years ago and went to a couple of museums that had their works.  San Diego is my favorite city in California.  How strange to find law books in the middle of no where.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 16, 2020)

My husband and his granddaughter, Aubrey.  She was the tiniest little thing.  She is now 13 years old.   I sort of cropped my hubby out of the picture.  lol


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> everyone works... who do you think runs all the hospitality? ....


Hospitality is not a 'real' job.
I'm talking about construction trades, cement finishing, common labor.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Hospitality is not a 'real' job.
> I'm talking about construction trades, cement finishing, common labor.


 of course they work in ''real trades''...  what on earth makes you think they don't ? ...and try telling a hospitality worker whose been on their feet for 12 or more hours a day  6 or 7 days a week for minimum wage  that they don't work in a 'real job''


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> of course they work in ''real trades''...  what on earth makes you think they don't ? ...and try telling a hospitality worker whose been on their feet for 12 or more hours a day  6 or 7 days a week for minimum wage  that they don't work in a 'real job''


Send us some pictures.  All the ones I have seen so far are people lounging around on beaches and such. That's why I asked the question.  Does anyone in Spain work?

How do I know?  Maybe they hire outsiders to do the dirty jobs with low pay.  That's how the crops are picked in the U.S.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Send us some pictures.  All the ones I have seen so far are people lounging around on beaches and such.
> 
> How do I know?  Maybe they hire outsiders to do the dirty jobs with low pay.  That's how the crops are picked in the U.S.


 what nonsense..they work in medicine, contruction, hospitals, roadworkers.. , bus and train drivers, professors, teachers.. the same as everywhere else.

The pictures I'm posting are the ones I take when I'm at my second home or on Holiday ( vacation ) in Spain...why would I be taking pictures of  people at work  while I'm on holiday ?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 16, 2020)

There's something about fresh home baked bread
Even pics seem to bring out the aroma
Especially in a cabin
In winter
Fresh from the BBQ



I quizzed my lady about how she was able to yield bread like that from our BBQ

'It's a heated compartment
….that has a thermometer'

'That's all you need'

Guess that's all I need
Oh, and her...I need her


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> what nonsense..they work in medicine, contruction, hospitals, roadworkers.. , bus and train drivers, professors, teachers.. the same as everywhere else.
> 
> The pictures I'm posting are the ones I take when I'm at my second home or on Holiday ( vacation ) in Spain...why would I be taking pictures of  people at work  while I'm on holiday ?


Well why not?  Pictures of people at work are terrific.  You are overly sensitive to a simple question in jest.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Well why not?  Pictures of people at work are terrific.  You are overly sensitive to a simple question in jest.


 I'm not sensitive in the least... I just wondered why  anyone would think that hospitality workers are not_ real workers_... or why someone on holiday should be expected to be hunting down workers to photograph... for the benefit of you... try googling ''doctors in Spain'', you'll find many pictures there of ''real workers''


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not sensitive in the least... I just wondered why  anyone would think that hospitality workers are not_ real workers_... or why someone on holiday should be expected to be hunting down workers to photograph... for the benefit of you... try googling ''doctors in Spain'', you'll find many pictures there of ''real workers''


You wonder too much and you are overly sensitive to a common phrase we use here all the time.

Try chilling out.  I'm done here.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

Ta-ta...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

St Pauls Cathedral Ceiling...


----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2020)

Home from California with our son David. Sept.1958.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 17, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> There's something about fresh home baked bread
> Even pics seem to bring out the aroma
> Especially in a cabin
> In winter
> ...



Very nice photo.  I can almost smell the freshly baked bread looking at it.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 17, 2020)

This very beautiful mushroom/toadstool was in our camping site when we were in New Zealand.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

asp3 said:


> This very beautiful mushroom/toadstool was in our camping site when we were in New Zealand.
> 
> View attachment 109988


I have one very similar to that which was growing in my garden after a lot of rain...I'll see if I can find it when I get more time..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

A disused Windmill close to our house in Spain...


----------



## asp3 (Jun 18, 2020)

Mono Lake, eastern Sierra, California


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

this was the  table at the pub/restaurant  in the next village  that  we'd booked for dinner close to  Christmas time . I took the photo before we all sat down..it was a very dark corner and my camera wasn't really up to indoor photos but I still think it came out fairly well


----------



## asp3 (Jun 19, 2020)

Tenaya Lake looking NE from Olmsted Point in Yosemite National Park, one of my favorite places in the world (the whole park not Olmsted Point).


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 19, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Tenaya Lake looking NE from Olmsted Point in Yosemite National Park, one of my favorite places in the world (the whole park not Olmsted Point).
> 
> View attachment 110183



Yosemite is amazing.  That’s on my bucket list !


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 19, 2020)

One of my faves from last year. Fairy Pools on the Isle of Skye.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> One of my faves from last year. Fairy Pools on the Isle of Skye.


There is simply nothing more beautiful than my home country


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> There is simply nothing more beautiful than my home country



It was a great trip - we had to cancel this year due to the Covid-19. Just as well as I ended up in hospital having a bad time of it when we were supposed to be there.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> It was a great trip - we had to cancel this year due to the Covid-19. Just as well as I ended up in hospital having a bad time of it when we were supposed to be there.


 oh damn...what with?..the Covid?...


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> oh damn...what with?..the Covid?...



Yep - it was tough. But I've been out of hospital 8 nweeks now and I'm doing ok. Still not 100% but getting there. Lost 3 stone in three weeks. Every cloud haha!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

WoW!! We had it here, it was horrible, but it didn't need hospital treatment, although if it had gone on longer than 16 days it would have ... how frightening for you and your family..  thank goodness you';re better now...hope you get back to normal very soon..


----------



## Pinky (Jun 19, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Yep - it was tough. But I've been out of hospital 8 nweeks now and I'm doing ok. Still not 100% but getting there. Lost 3 stone in three weeks. Every cloud haha!


Hope you are all good, very soon. Have missed your photos.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 20, 2020)

This is Sarah Levy of the band Pity Party performing at the 20th Street Fair in San Francisco in 2019.  It was taken with a Canon SX208 HS.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

Goats on my daughter land.... She has 5 acres of Mountain land and the goatherd walks his flock through once a day.. they climb onto everything , including  the roofs of her properties sometimes..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

This is our numero Uno, favourite  beach restaurant in Spain.. this was winter.. catch a corner of my husband on his phone, while we waited for our  food....






..and a speciality  dish of theirs, freshly caught Oysters..on ice..


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 21, 2020)

Worcester Cathedral ceiling.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 21, 2020)

Still water and clouds... always a winning combo


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

Kos seafront  restaurant, Greece...


----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2020)

My son and his first grandson.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 22, 2020)

Contrails and fog over London Feb 2019 taken with my iPhone SE


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

asp3 said:


> View attachment 110626
> 
> Contrails and fog over London Feb 2019 taken with my iPhone SE


yes we get that most days over our house... although only the very odd ones since the lockdown


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 22, 2020)

Early morning in the park....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

a corner of the marina near my daughter's place in Spain...the orange boat in the foreground is the one we go out on when we're para-sailing


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

the tiny church in the garden of remembrance near our home in Alicante... Spain


----------



## asp3 (Jun 23, 2020)

A lampworking torch with a bunch of color rod sections around it.  One wouldn't work like this, you keep your supplies well away from the front of the torch to avoid accidentally putting your hand, fingers or arm in the flame.  The torch is off so there is no flame.  This was taken with a Sony Cybershot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2020)

Threatening sky in evening.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2020)

One of the stray cats that we got too attached to.  She just disappeared one day.  I am allergic to both cats and dogs but I'd bring her in at times.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2020)

My dogs playing  in the snow.
I can’t believe this uploaded.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 24, 2020)

My '51 Willys pick up

It's now yard art


----------



## asp3 (Jun 24, 2020)

King Penguins, Volunteer Point, Falkland Islands taken with a Sony DSC-TX7 Feb 2015.  The image is slightly cropped.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2020)

asp3 said:


> King Penguins, Volunteer Point, Falkland Islands taken with a Sony DSC-TX7 Feb 2015.  The image is slightly cropped.
> 
> View attachment 110937


they look astonishingly clean for King penguins...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2020)

Seafood Chowder....taken with my Iphone


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

Taken yesterday at the well hidden lake in the forest... Daddy was hissing and carrying on trying to protect his  5 young cygnets  from any threat by me.,.. but he soon calmed down when he realised they were not going to be harmed...


----------



## asp3 (Jun 25, 2020)

A lovely sunset on the Adriatic Sea taken with my Kodak Z650.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 25, 2020)

I didn't take this, my son did but I think that sky is so awesome that I wanted to share. He took this at the truck yard outside his job in Jersey City, N.J.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

The Hare Krishna  Temple  about 30 minutes from here in my county , bought and donated by George Harrison in 1972

These pics are the stunning gardens and lake, taken as the sun went down on an autumn evening, so long ago I can't remember what camera I used, think it may have been a canon..... and I have a picture of  the temple itself as my desktop wallpaper...


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 27, 2020)

I really an enjoying  all the pictures from different   areas/countries.

Thank you  to all  who  share pictures.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 27, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> I really an enjoying  all the pictures from different   areas/countries.
> 
> Thank you  to all  who  share pictures.



Me too!  Can’t travel right now but enjoying the scenery!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

this is Malva..which grows by the riverbank....I took this photo yesterday


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 28, 2020)

Taken at Media City and featuring My daughters and a friendly Dalek.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 28, 2020)

Llamas, a guide and horses in the background at around 14,000 feet in the Peruvian Andes.  This was taken with a Kodak Z650.


----------



## charry (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## charry (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

charry said:


> View attachment 111469


lovely...where did you take that one Charry ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

Marbella Coast. Last summer using my Iphone X


----------



## charry (Jun 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> lovely...where did you take that one Charry ?




That is  Greece ..... afriend took this one holly


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

Croc & Rhino sand sculptures, taken with my IphoneX


----------



## asp3 (Jun 29, 2020)

Double rainbow, Burning Man 2007


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)

In Spain... taken on my Iphone X


----------



## asp3 (Jun 30, 2020)

The Truckee River trail near Lake Tahoe


----------



## charry (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)

One of my beloved Grandfurkids, (digger) who follows me everywhere I go ... taken with my IphoneX


----------



## asp3 (Jul 1, 2020)

I love the moody dark tone of this image of the bassist for Fever Dream playing at the Victoria Dalton taken with a Canon SX280.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)

Bird of Paradise...


----------



## asp3 (Jul 2, 2020)

Flower in the gardens of Sojourn, a B&B outside of Siem Reap, Cambodia.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Bird of Paradise...


Had these growing in my Australian garden .. it was the only time in my life that I had plants that thrived.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Had these growing in my Australian garden .. it was the only time in my life that I had plants that thrived.


These grow on my daughters' land in Spain...sadly not here tho'..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2020)

I have seen those Bird of Paradise, growing in Florida.
They were beautiful,
But not as impressive as that one, and it is a fantastic photo of it too, you did there,  @hollydolly


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2020)

@asp3   That orange flower bloom, looks like a type of Canna, that I have seen , grown from bulbs.
But I don't know for sure, of course, if that's what your photo is!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I have seen those Bird of Paradise, growing in Florida.
> They were beautiful,
> But not as impressive as that one, and it is a fantastic photo of it too, you did there,  @hollydolly


Yes I thought I did well with that one, given that it was taken in my daughters' orchard which is on quite a steep slope...  ..and the dogs were running around trying to get me to play ball with them


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2020)

That's a great description of what it is like trying to actually take great photo's , @hollydolly  !
Steep slope and dogs wanting you to play!  

In the real world, I found photography (which I did love also)  to be more challenging sometimes, than it might seem to someone else, and then, it's a bit chancy whether or not you get such a terrific resulting one as that.

Lots of practice and skill, and a good eye, which you obviously have, definitely matters.... but wow, that angle and lighting you got was perfect.

Did you purposely open the bud up that much, by hand, or was it in that form, for its picture day?


----------



## asp3 (Jul 2, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @asp3   That orange flower bloom, looks like a type of Canna, that I have seen , grown from bulbs.
> But I don't know for sure, of course, if that's what your photo is!



Your guess is better than mine, I only knew that it was pretty and I wanted to take a picture of it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

The long boardwalk on a perfect white sandy beach  leading right down to the Ocean, near us in Spain


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 4, 2020)

Looking up and up ... and up in Canterbury Cathedral (September 2017)


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 5, 2020)

Rowing boats at Derwentwater near Keswick in the lovely English Lake District. Taken in November last year.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

Keswick is a place I've always longed to visit..


----------



## charry (Jul 5, 2020)

Taken at my local beach ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

The  verge full of poppies  at the  field behind my house..last week..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

The carousel after everyone went home...


----------



## bowmore (Jul 6, 2020)

On the White Pass and Yukon train out of Skagway, I was lucky enough to catch this shot of the steam engine approaching.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

Lovely ^^^^ great shot...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

Very popular nearby riverside pub garden...


----------



## charry (Jul 7, 2020)

My friend , sat on my bonnet, waiting for lunch ..


----------



## asp3 (Jul 8, 2020)

A surfer at North shore Oahu back in 2007 taken with a Kodak Z650.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Very popular nearby riverside pub garden...


 Save me a seat I’ll be right there


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Save me a seat I’ll be right there


 ha!! you'll be very welcome, we go there a lot ... it's quite close to where we have our boat moored..


----------



## asp3 (Jul 9, 2020)

Anja of Flunk, Feb 2019, London taken with a Canon X280


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

A corner of my daughter's land


----------



## asp3 (Jul 10, 2020)

One of the mountains around Lake Tahoe taken with my iPhone SE.  The section in the right hand of the image with the burned forest is where we saw the bear that I posted earlier in the week.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

Plenty of Canada Geese around here


----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Plenty of Canada Geese around here


They make a right mess, but, we love them.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 11, 2020)

Crocodiles in Costa Rica taking with a Kodak Z650 back in 2013.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Plenty of Canada Geese around here



We were up at Lake Tahoe on Monday and some of the Canadian geese came up to our picnic table and were begging for food.  The signs out at the park we visited said do not feed the geese.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

asp3 said:


> We were up at Lake Tahoe on Monday and some of the Canadian geese came up to our picnic table and were begging for food.  The signs out at the park we visited said do not feed the geese.


yes we have hundred here, they are always looking for food if you have it.. but they're also irritable little sods too. so we don't feed them..


----------



## gamboolman (Jul 11, 2020)

This is offshore Equatorial Guinea, West Africa.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Bird of Paradise...


@hollydolly my paternal Grandma was born on the Isle Of Wight and when she and my grandfather married and they
came to South Australia she fell in love with Bird Of Paradise and Frangipanis


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2020)

Ferris wheel in Malaga Spain...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2020)

Glass Bottomed Boat Santa Pola Spain...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

There's some doubt as to whether Dick Turpin actually lived in this cottage over the county border from here.. but it makes for a great photo anyway


----------



## asp3 (Jul 15, 2020)

Wine glasses waiting to be used for the Family Winemakers of California tasting 2009 taken with a Nikon Coolpix L18


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 15, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Wine glasses waiting to be used for the Family Winemakers of California tasting 2009 taken with a Nikon Coolpix L18
> 
> View attachment 113765



very cool.  That almost has a sci-fi vibe to it


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

this photo was taken last year at the private  collection at Shuttleworth  automotive museum


----------



## asp3 (Jul 16, 2020)

Mayan ruins gargoyle, Ixtapa, Mexico taken with a Canon SX208


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

Interior of a pub on London Bridge..taken with my iphone just before the lockdown


----------



## asp3 (Jul 17, 2020)

Here's another one of my macro shots of a paperweight my wife made.  To be fair she didn't blow the initial cane work but used a discarded piece during a class with an Italian glass blower.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 18, 2020)

I took this picture at a memorial statue erected during the first world war. It was erected by a woman's auxilliary group.  That would be after 1918.  They also planted poppies of which there is a famous poem.  In Flanders field.  In Canada we wear poppy replicas on our lapels in November on what we call remembrance day which signifies the end of World War I.  I snapped this picture while waiting for my bus.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

Henley-on-Thames , home of the Oxford - Cambridge Boat race... random picture using my Fuji Finepix,  a few years ago


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 19, 2020)

Tree I photographed today in South Cumbria


----------



## drifter (Jul 19, 2020)

gamboolman said:


> This is offshore Equatorial Guinea, West Africa.


Where in west Texas do you refer?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)

The porthole looking through into the tropical gardens and pool at a Hotel in Valencia Spain, taken with my Fuji finepix


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 21, 2020)

My wife up in the top of the St Louis Gateway Arch


----------



## Keesha (Jul 21, 2020)

This is why I love my parents


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>



Love the way you caught the water droplets.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Love the way you caught the water droplets.


I was actually very lucky with that picture because I was using my old fuji finepix which has a notoriously slow shutter lag...


----------



## asp3 (Jul 21, 2020)

A temple near Phnom Penh, Cambodia taken with a Canon SX280


----------



## gamboolman (Jul 21, 2020)

drifter said:


> Where in west Texas do you refer?


We are out working the Permian Basin, renting a place in Monohans as it is central to me going to all the locations.

Funny / ironic thing is that we was out here 38 year ago when we first married - as I was working as a kid company man for CITGO taking care of drilling rigs all over the same country.  Still looks the same....

Planning to retire by years end though.  All-most 43 year of the oilpatch has provided us enough to enjoy the remaining time on this mortal earth doing something other than working all the time.  As the oilpatch - at least for me - has been all consuming.

Plan to spend a good bit of my time chasing ms gamboolgal around the old 4-Poster buck nekid.....

Lifes A Dance And You Learn As You Go

gamboolman....
West Texas is pretty in its own way.  Big Painted Sky Country for sure.  And good homemade Mexican food.....


----------



## drifter (Jul 21, 2020)

gamboolman said:


> We are out working the Permian Basin, renting a place in Monohans as it is central to me going to all the locations.
> 
> Funny / ironic thing is that we was out here 38 year ago when we first married - as I was working as a kid company man for CITGO taking care of drilling rigs all over the same country.  Still looks the same....
> 
> ...


Love your photos. My best years we’re spent in the oil patch prior to retirement. Followed the oil patch from Wichita Falls to all over the the Permian basin years ago. Lived in Odessa, mcCamey,
Rankin, Hobbs, Livingston and Denver City. Had family retired with Phillips who lived in Monaghans. Retired in Lubbock, selling bolts & nuts to the ag and oil industry. Thanks for the come back. Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2020)

I like trees and flowers. Caught two of them together.


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 22, 2020)

"Eyes on the road" taken at my local race circuit.


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> "Eyes on the road" taken at my local race circuit.


Fantastic shot


----------



## asp3 (Jul 22, 2020)

Sunset somewhere between Mont Tremblant and Montreal 2016 taken with a Canon SX280


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


Love the picture; covet the car.


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 23, 2020)

drifter said:


> Fantastic shot



Thanks


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2020)

Good natured Boat Jam while waiting for clearance at the Canal Lock


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hibiscus. Sent to me.  They don't grow in my area.  They like the heat.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

I have absolutely no idea what this guy was doing, but he was lying right on the very edge of a 10 foot drop into the sea...


----------



## asp3 (Jul 24, 2020)

This isn't a great picture but it is a favorite for me.  It's Cathy Lucas with Elliott Arndt cut off a bit on the left of the photo and Phil M.F.U. on the right of the photo who reminded me of Howard Hessman's character Dr. Johnny Fever on WKRP in Cincinnati.  It was taken with a Canon SX280.


----------



## drifter (Jul 24, 2020)

A favorite snapshot of my roommate, taken in San Diego
While on a business/pleasure trip. Spent three days in
Las Vagas, and three days in San Francisco and Hayward,
a couple of days in Anaheim at Disneyland, then on down to San Diego.
View attachment 115002
Taken with a film camera, an Olympus OM-n2 with Kodak 64 slide film. It has faded over time, as
have my memories, but those times were good and this is still a favorite photo.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 25, 2020)

Film camera. I have a box full of negatives. I never threw negatives away. An old printer I had could print negatives. Just scan and print.I had a darkroom as well.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

drifter said:


> A favorite snapshot of my roommate, taken in San Diego
> While on a business/pleasure trip. Spent three days in
> Las Vagas, and three days in San Francisco and Hayward,
> a couple of days in Anaheim at Disneyland, then on down to San Diego.
> ...


great to see a picture of your ''room-mate'' we've heard about for many years


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2020)

Friday, my paint guy put a coat of sealer on my driveway. Since I had the house painted, the driveway was very ugly with a 12 year old pattern on it. He will use two coats of paint over the sealer to finish it. When he’s done, can’t drive on it for a week. My neighbors have gone north, so I’m using their carport.


----------



## drifter (Jul 25, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Hibiscus. Sent to me.  They don't grow in my area.  They like the heat.
> 
> View attachment 114906


Great shot.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 25, 2020)

This was my favorite picture from a hiking vacation that my wife and I did in the Arches National Park a few years ago:


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I have absolutely no idea what this guy was doing, but he was lying right on the very edge of a 10 foot drop into the sea...


Fishing?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Fishing?


I hope he wasn't contemplating rolling into the water


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 25, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I hope he wasn't contemplating rolling into the water


Maybe he was taking a quick leak?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I hope he wasn't contemplating rolling into the water


 we thought the same but we couldn't hang around to see unfortunately


----------



## asp3 (Jul 25, 2020)

This is one of my favorite paperweights that my wife did.  I love the very thin lines in the paperweight.  I took this photo with a Minolta Dimage 7 and macro filters.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

The gherkin building in London up very close....


----------



## asp3 (Jul 28, 2020)

An iceberg as seen from the window in our cabin on our Antarctica cruise about five and a half years ago.  I took this with a Sony DSC-TX7.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 28, 2020)

asp3 said:


> An iceberg as seen from the window in our cabin on our Antarctica cruise about five and a half years ago.  I took this with a Sony DSC-TX7.
> 
> View attachment 115539


You are a "Traveling Man" indeed.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 28, 2020)

Pecos said:


> You are a "Traveling Man" indeed.



I've just been fortunate enough to get to a few amazing places.  I do enjoy travelling but have only been going to amazing places over the last 15 years or so after the kids were out of the house.  Before that I was lucky enough to be sent to India for ten weeks for work, so that was an amazing place I got to visit with one of my sons.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 29, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> "Eyes on the road" taken at my local race circuit.


Great shot. Most motorcyclist tilt their head while making such  turns but this guy seems to know what he’s doing.  I miss my bike so much.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

Black swan in one of the lakes at Regents park, London


----------



## Pappy (Aug 1, 2020)

Showing off my new shirt I got today: Just noticed Robby the robot is in the picture.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> This is one of my favorite paperweights that my wife did.  I love the very thin lines in the paperweight.  I took this photo with a Minolta Dimage 7 and macro filters.
> 
> View attachment 115084


Your wife made that?
It’s beautiful. A really nice shot too.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 1, 2020)

Mrs. Pecos Riding High in The Mountains of Wyoming. One of my favorite shots of my lovely lady.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Your wife made that?
> It’s beautiful. A really nice shot too.



Thank you, yes she made it.  For a while she was concentrating on paperweights and she won a paperweight competition.  I wish I'd taken pictures of all of her paperweights, but we only took pictures of the best ones.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 1, 2020)

Peruvian hairless dog, Lima Peru taken with a Kodak Z650.  These were really cool dogs, most of the ones we saw were all black and had blonde mohawks on the tops of their heads.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 2, 2020)

I took this one today with my Canon SX 280 when my wife and I were doing our 39 bike mile ride to the southern section of the San Francisco bay near Alviso.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 4, 2020)

I first met Stubs the day after I assumed command of a Navy Station in South Korea. I was sitting in my office trying to get a handle on the tasks ahead of me when this dog popped in and took the chair across from my desk. Giving me a look that clearly said "so you're the new guy!"

Navy Regulations don't authorize dogs in our offices or living spaces, but I was soon to find out that Stubs (see the cropped tail) was something of a local legend and a key player in the morale of my Sailors and Marines. He lived in the barracks where he alternated between the women's wing, the men's wing and the Marine wing. He ate in our club where his meals were catered. He officiated at all sporting events, and he was apparently in charge of keeping the Commanding Officer in line. I fell in line pretty quickly. Navy Regulations can give way to common sense, don't mess with success.

He was a very smart dog, but I learned that he was a "two timer" when I spotted him way over on the Army side of the base where he was getting fed by an Army Captain who called him by another name. That rascal!

I asked my sailors if Stubs crossed the aircraft runways or walked around the 6 mile perimeter road. They laughed and told me that Stubs took the base bus just like everybody. Here is Stubs the two timer:


----------



## Invictus (Aug 5, 2020)

My big buddy.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

just a random couple on their boat as we sailed past in ours...


----------



## deesierra (Aug 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> This photo is my current favourite  of the many thousands I've taken...
> 
> We were at the beach , where my husband was born and raised, and about 40 minutes from here , and had walked along.. away from the popular  beach area and the crowds of sunbathers .. to where the cockle shell sheds, and fisherman's nets lay drying , and old boats lay , and there in front of us , dressed in the clothing ( don't ask me why)..of a Victorian urchin , in braces and flat cap , complete with old fashioned picnic  hamper and old fashioned bike with a butchers' boy basket on the front,  was a guy proposing to his girlfriend over a picnic..  .. ..how could I resist  ?...it was just the cutest scene in the world...


I hope she said yes


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes I hoped that too...she certainly looked like she was taken by surprise


----------



## deesierra (Aug 6, 2020)

asp3 said:


> View attachment 103579
> 
> This is my favorite photo of those I took in 2019.  It's a picture of Sam York of the group Public Practice at a show in London.  I took it with a Canon SX280 compact camera and think it was a lucky shot.  I haven't done any editing or modifications, this is the photo straight from the memory stick.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 6, 2020)

Ooops. Here's what I meant to postView attachment 116734


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

deesierra said:


> Ooops. Here's what I meant to postView attachment 116734


 LOL... lovely pic..but is this what you wanted to post ?


----------



## deesierra (Aug 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> LOL... lovely pic..but is this what you wanted to post ?


 My intentions for posting seem to have gone awry! I was trying to post a pic of my forever home.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

deesierra said:


> My intentions for posting seem to have gone awry! I was trying to post a pic of my forever home.


Your home in the country looks lovely deesierra, I can see that picture..  just a little confused about the reference to London


----------



## deesierra (Aug 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Your home in the country looks lovely deesierra, I can see that picture..  just a little confused about the reference to London
> [/QUOTE
> What? OMG I made no reference to London. Have I been hacked?? I'm confused too.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 6, 2020)

If any offensive pictures or messages appear in my replies, please accept my apologies. It seems I've been hacked.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

deesierra said:


> If any offensive pictures or messages appear in my replies, please accept my apologies. It seems I've been hacked.


This is the quote with your photo.. _This is my favorite photo of those I took in 2019.  It's a picture of Sam York of the group Public Practice at a show in London.  I took it with a Canon SX280 compact camera and think it was a lucky shot.  I haven't done any editing or modifications, this is the photo straight from the memory stick.        _

Don't panic, I've searched back and it seeems you've somehow inadvertently copied and pasted the very first  picture and quote from asp3 on this thread.. from the first page of the thread ..I don't know how, but at least you know you haven't been hacked

Have a look at this link..this is what is showing in your picture...

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...u-took-max-1-per-day-with-some-details.48974/


----------



## deesierra (Aug 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> This is the quote with your photo.. _This is my favorite photo of those I took in 2019.  It's a picture of Sam York of the group Public Practice at a show in London.  I took it with a Canon SX280 compact camera and think it was a lucky shot.  I haven't done any editing or modifications, this is the photo straight from the memory stick.        _
> 
> Don't panic, I've searched back and it seeems you've somehow inadvertently copied and pasted the very first  picture and quote from asp3 on this thread.. from the first page of the thread ..I don't know how, but at least you know you haven't been hacked
> 
> ...


Thanks hollydolly! Wow I sure messed up that attempt to share


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

deesierra said:


> Thanks hollydolly! Wow I sure messed up that attempt to share


don't worry, we all made mistakes in the beginning


----------



## peppermint (Aug 6, 2020)

We were in NYC....Went to the church to pray before my husband had Cancer New York City...Went to church in this Beautiful Church... Hubby was having Surgery the next day....


----------



## Invictus (Aug 6, 2020)

My big buddy smiling.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Aug 6, 2020)

peppermint said:


> View attachment 116840


One snowy day....I can't remember when this was....But it is in the front of my house....And a neighbor across the street...


----------



## peppermint (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Aug 6, 2020)

peppermint said:


> View attachment 116849View attachment 116849


Back Yard and pool almost covered....We haven't many snow storms in a while....But you never know!!!


----------



## Invictus (Aug 7, 2020)

It only fitting that an Italian Mastiff wear a Fedora.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

Yesterday  it was in the high 90's, and after we'd been down to the river and canal where the boat is moored,  we went into town and while there had some drinks outside the cafe..

... on the way we passed one of our favourite little Greek  tavernas in that area...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2020)

The finished product. Now we need to find some flowers for our pots that will survive this hot weather. PS...the house is level...I’m not.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 8, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 117083
> The finished product. Now we need to find some flowers for our pots that will survive this hot weather. PS...the house is level...I’m not.


Here I fixed it for you.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Here I fixed it for you.
> View attachment 117087


Thanks Camper, but I still lean...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2020)

Pappy said:


> .... Now we need to find some flowers for our pots that will survive this hot weather. PS...the house is level...I’m not.



There are many flowering cactus varieties that do well in full sun.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> There are many flowering cactus varieties that do well in full sun.



We are leaning towards a cactus plant of some sort. I’ll have to google them and see what I can find.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 8, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Thanks Camper, but I still lean...


Send me a picture. I can fix that.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)

Did some mowing today..
.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 10, 2020)

My son guest deejayed for the second time last month on The Doll House, a radio program dedicated to House Music, fun and grown folks talk. Ya got to love a radio broadcast that you can see (simulcast on FB, their website and YouTube).  I watched on my computer and it was hard to get this shot since he's quite animated when he's rockin' the house (pardon the pun). I love that they had the black and white blow up of him in the background.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2020)

Cloudy sky while camping.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)

one of the gorgeous regular guests at my daughters' pet hotel


----------



## Rose57 (Aug 16, 2020)

A Summer Sunset in Eastern Washington


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 16, 2020)

My husband and his then 11 month old granddaughter.  I love this photo.  Aubrey is now 13 years of age.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 18, 2020)

This is a terrible terrible attempt at a picture of  the rainbow after a downpour this afternoon, but I wanted to try. It just reminds me that there are so many beautiful 'things' in life despite what the world is going through. 
I think one can just make it out.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

Treacle said:


> This is a terrible terrible attempt at a picture of  the rainbow after a downpour this afternoon, but I wanted to try. It just reminds me that there are so many beautiful 'things' in life despite what the world is going through.
> I think one can just make it out.


I can see it Treacle... just ..I know what you mean tho' it was very heavy rain this afternoon in short bursts here... .. some of the most spectacular rainbows are the ones I see in Spain after heavy rain..like this at my daughters' place ...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> My husband and his then 11 month old granddaughter.  I love this photo.  Aubrey is now 13 years of age.
> 
> View attachment 118351


@pamelasmithwick , I've been meaning to ask, how is it that beautiful little doll is the spitting image of you, when I know you're not her blood grandma ?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

Duckpond in the village a few days ago...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Duckpond in the village a few days ago...


Boy, Holly, I'll say this again........you sure do take nice pictures!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 18, 2020)

Buffalo in Yellowstone National Park.


----------



## drifter (Aug 18, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Hibiscus. Sent to me.  They don't grow in my area.  They like the heat.
> 
> View attachment 114906


 That is exquisit. About as close to perfection as one can get.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Boy, Holly, I'll say this again........you sure do take nice pictures!


Well, thank you Cody...


----------



## drifter (Aug 18, 2020)

Some of my favorite things. I buy twenty-four of them every year or two. Here are two, one new,
the other slightly used, it's what I have left. They have been in a jar on my desk for about eighteen
months now. Sometime in February before the fourteenth of that month, I will buy
another 24 ( that's the way they are packed ), when I buy the girls in my life some chocolate or
something else they like. No, of course these are not for sale, they are mine, my favorites.
Jawbreakers. Shot at 1/20 Sec., F-4, ISO 1250.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

drifter said:


> View attachment 118657
> Some of my favorite things. I buy twenty-four of them every year or two. Here are two, one new,
> the other slightly used, it's what I have left. They have been in a jar on my desk for about eighteen
> months now. Sometime in probably in February before the fourteenth of that month, I will buy
> ...


I LOVE jawbreakers. Do those have a little aniseed inside them?


----------



## drifter (Aug 18, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I LOVE jawbreakers. Do those have a little aniseed inside them?



Correction:
NO maám, but they are good all the way down to that wee, b-b sized pod, but even that one
Is hard, sweet, and favorable.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> @pamelasmithwick , I've been meaning to ask, how is it that beautiful little doll is the spitting image of you, when I know you're not her blood grandma ?


Actually, she looks very much like her mother.   And you are right, she is not my blood granddaughter.  I love her very much though.  She was precious as a baby; well, she still is.  My stepson chose to give up rights to this child and thus, we are not allowed to see her.  We haven't seen her in about 6 years.  I miss her terribly.  I hope that when she becomes of age..... she will look for us.  That is my hope.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Actually, she looks very much like her mother.   And you are right, she is not my blood granddaughter.  I love her very much though.  She was precious as a baby; well, she still is.  My stepson chose to give up rights to this child and thus, we are not allowed to see her.  We haven't seen her in about 6 years.  I miss her terribly.  I hope that when she becomes of age..... she will look for us.  That is my hope.


So sorry Pamela, I only said I knew she wasn't your blood because you mentioned before that she was your husbands' grand-daughter. I hope you both get to see her again one day when she is old enough to make her own mind up...


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> So sorry Pamela, I only said I knew she wasn't your blood because you mentioned before that she was your husbands' grand-daughter. I hope you both get to see her again one day when she is old enough to make her own mind up...


No problems, @hollydolly


----------



## Rose57 (Aug 19, 2020)

My daughters trip to India, Here’s just a couple pic’s of her close connection with the Elephants


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>




so where is this @hollydolly?  Looks like Native Americans


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> so where is this @hollydolly?  Looks like Native Americans


it's actually Southern Spain, they are Bolivians and Peruvians who are street entertainers


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 19, 2020)

All my geraniums have stopped blooming.  But I got a surprise.  This popped out from the hanging basket.  I looked it up. It's a Caladium and it comes from tubers so it must be a volunteer.
They are not winter hardy here so I'm going to bring it inside and plant it in the spring.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 19, 2020)

A grouping on our back porch from last fall that I found particularly attractive


----------



## Keesha (Aug 19, 2020)

Painted horses playing


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 20, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> View attachment 118656
> 
> Buffalo in Yellowstone National Park.


Heyyy Classic Rocker...how you be? Haven't crossed paths with you in quite awhile.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 23, 2020)

A stair well in the Tate Modern in London taken with my iPhone SE.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 24, 2020)

Fall in Seattle 2 yrs ago


----------



## asp3 (Aug 24, 2020)

Angkor Wat 2014 taken with a Sony DSC-TX7


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Aug 29, 2020)

Neko Case performing with The New Pornographers at the Hardly Strictly Bluegrass in Golden Gate Park October 2019 taken with a Canon SX280.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Neko Case performing with The New Pornographers at the Hardly Strictly Bluegrass in Golden Gate Park October 2019 taken with a Canon SX280.
> 
> View attachment 120285


Love Neko Case's song "Daddy Don't Know"


----------



## asp3 (Aug 29, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Love Neko Case's song "Daddy Don't Know"



I haven't heard that one, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I haven't heard that one, I'll have to check it out.


It's on YouTube .. from waaaay back when.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

Some friends going out to jet-ski  last summer in Southern Spain,


----------



## peppermint (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Aug 30, 2020)

peppermint said:


> View attachment 120472


Tennessee


----------



## peppermint (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2020)

*I took this picture of my husband this morning before he went to  a meeting in our neighborhood about voting places we can go to and other neighborhood issues. We have only moved here about a year ago.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

There are many swans in the lakes around here.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 8, 2020)

Taken yesterday with my iPhone.  I love the pattern created by the sun shining through the glass and wine.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 8, 2020)

Two pics, but same subject which is cypress knees in the lake at the edge of my backyard.  Love them.  No other new plant growth looks so ancient and their purpose for the trees isn't fully understood.


.


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2020)

My cat Adam. He looked so smug and self-confident. He lived to be 16 years old. This was taken when he was about 10 years old.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 8, 2020)

Newbie here, thought I'd start out by joining in on my current favorite hobby. This was from a couple of weeks ago, Sunrise over Lake Huron. We were camping and I got up before coffee and snuck down to the water. Sure was peaceful. Panasonic G-9.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 9, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> All my geraniums have stopped blooming.  But I got a surprise.  This popped out from the hanging basket.  I looked it up. It's a Caladium and it comes from tubers so it must be a volunteer.
> They are not winter hardy here so I'm going to bring it inside and plant it in the spring.
> 
> View attachment 118796


@Camper6 I grow caladiums ever Summer. Love them!!  Here’s a variation of yours that I’m looking at right now as I type. I’ve tried to bring the inside several times after the summer waned. I wasn’t successful, sadly. They require a higher level of humidity than my  house in winter, with the heat running, was able to provide. I’m in Tennessee so it gets cold here. Depending on where you live, you may have more success!


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 9, 2020)

Ronni said:


> @Camper6 I grow caladiums ever Summer. Love them!!  Here’s a variation of yours that I’m looking at right now as I type. I’ve tried to bring the inside several times after the summer waned. I wasn’t successful, sadly. They require a higher level of humidity than my  house in winter, with the heat running, was able to provide. I’m in Tennessee so it gets cold here. Depending on where you live, you may have more success!
> View attachment 121664


It will be a challenge because the humidity in the winter here is very low and it needs a humidifier running 24/7.  However I put the plants near the aquarium which has a pump and it keeps the humidity in the area quite healthy.
Some plants are really hard to keep over winter and they have to be treated like annuals and planted every year.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 9, 2020)

Not a beauty shot, but an example of the drag strip. It's tough to pick a favorite because I typically make anywhere from 800-1000 photos a day when out there. Some of those are burst shots to catch that specific moment, like this one:




Old Sch_0028d by Shotglass Photo, on Flickr

You can click through the photo to my "Shotglassphoto" Flickr site if you like. This is not the same site I use for other photos.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 9, 2020)

I don't know what was going on with our baby.  Maybe the flash was too bright....LOL  This is my oldest grandson (now 31) who was around two at the time.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 9, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't know what was going on with our baby.  Maybe the flash was too bright....LOL  This is my oldest grandson (now 31) who was around two at the time.
> View attachment 121726



Reminds me of one of my nephews.


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 9, 2020)

The creek next to my house, on a frigid January morning:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 10, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> The creek next to my house, on a frigid January morning:
> 
> View attachment 121749


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 10, 2020)

My road on a nice October morning in 2018:


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 10, 2020)

"Who's there?"

We were treated to a nesting pair of red bellied woodpeckers in our neighbor's tree this year. Never did get a chance to see the young ones, but we could hear them at feeding time! For those keeping track, that's mom on the outside and dad inside. He was excavating the nest at this point.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2020)

Danny and Lucy birds having fun shredding paper.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 10, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> The creek next to my house, on a frigid January morning:
> 
> View attachment 121749


I fell in a creek like that in the winter once.  Broke through the ice.  Luckily in the shallow part.


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 10, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I fell in a creek like that in the winter once.  Broke through the ice.  Luckily in the shallow part.



Ha, I grew up right next to a creek similar to the one by me now. As a young boy, me and the other kids were down there all the time: Catching frogs, salamanders, and crabs, and building dams in the summer, and falling through the ice in the winter getting "soakers." In the spring we'd walk maybe a mile downstream and spear suckers that came up from the bay.

It was not deep either, maybe a foot or so at the most. I think my dad was quite happy that he bought that property.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 11, 2020)

One of the guys with us had an artificial leg. We wondered if it would freeze up on him. We were ice fishing for trout. It's funny. Our parents would let us do all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 11, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> "Who's there?"
> 
> We were treated to a nesting pair of red bellied woodpeckers in our neighbor's tree this year. Never did get a chance to see the young ones, but we could hear them at feeding time! For those keeping track, that's mom on the outside and dad inside. He was excavating the nest at this point.


Those are beautiful birds. We don't see them that often but you can hear them drilling.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 11, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Those are beautiful birds. We don't see them that often but you can hear them drilling.


Yes. When we first saw the male we though he was just stopping in every day for food, since this is a large silver maple full of voids and carpenter ants. But he came back day after day, and eventually you could hear the muted tapping but couldn't see him. I knew he had worked his way into the tree but it still didn't dawn on me until the Mrs. showed up. DUH!


----------



## katlupe (Sep 11, 2020)

My brother going hunting in the forest behind my homestead. October 2016


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 11, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Those are beautiful birds. We don't see them that often but you can hear them drilling.





I'mnotdeadyet said:


> Yes. When we first saw the male we though he was just stopping in every day for food, since this is a large silver maple full of voids and carpenter ants. But he came back day after day, and eventually you could hear the muted tapping but couldn't see him. I knew he had worked his way into the tree but it still didn't dawn on me until the Mrs. showed up. DUH!


The instinct to nest and reproduce.  It's amazing. There was one woodpecker at our golf course.  He was hammering at a tin roof on one of the shelters.  You could hear it all over.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 11, 2020)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 121949
> 
> My brother going hunting in the forest behind my homestead. October 2016


That's what I want to do today.  Just wander through a forest.  It's relaxing.  I won't be hunting though. 

I might check for wild mushrooms.


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 11, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> One of the guys with us had an artificial leg. We wondered if it would freeze up on him. We were ice fishing for trout. It's funny. Our parents would let us do all kinds of stuff.



Yep.

We used to look in the woods for big grape vines and cut the bottom free, then swing on them. We had one big one on a sidehill that swung out over a dip. 

After a few weeks the tops would rot up in the treetop and the vine would come down. Some kid (not me) was on this one when it broke. But, as I recall, they don't just suddenly drop, they kinda ease down as all the little vine ends let go but not all together.

We'd be gone for hours, nobody ever got hurt. Parents were probably glad to get us out of the house.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

The paseo 10 minutes from mi Casa in Alicante Spain


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 11, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> Not a beauty shot, but an example of the drag strip. It's tough to pick a favorite because I typically make anywhere from 800-1000 photos a day when out there. Some of those are burst shots to catch that specific moment, like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow! When young, we used to go to the local drags every Saturday night. Great memories.

Still liking fast cars at 70 -- it's an '07 Vette, but I'm not as crazy as I used to be:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Wow! When young, we used to go to the local drags every Saturday night. Great memories.
> 
> Still liking fast cars at 70 -- it's an '07 Vette, but I'm not as crazy as I used to be:


I used to go with a boyfriend whose brother-in-law drove in those drag races. Love the sights/sounds/smells. Those were the days!


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 11, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I used to go with a boyfriend whose brother-in-law drove in those drag races. Love the sights/sounds/smells. Those were the days!



Yeah the sounds were amazing.

If you were in Toronto then, you must remember "Sunday! Nia - aaa - gara!"


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Yeah the sounds were amazing.
> 
> If you were in Toronto then, you must remember "Sunday! Nia - aaa - gara!"


Yup!


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 11, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I used to go with a boyfriend whose brother-in-law drove in those drag races. Love the sights/sounds/smells. Those were the days!





Old Dummy said:


> Yeah the sounds were amazing.
> 
> If you were in Toronto then, you must remember "Sunday! Nia - aaa - gara!"


We used to go to Detroit Dragway when I was a kid. As an adult I moved to Milan, and there's a track just 5 miles from town. Lived here for 25 years and never went until last year. I applied for the media pass and was granted one. Let me tell you, as much fun as this is from the stands, standing next to a funny car or rail when it comes off the line is a humbling experience. The volume is unbelievable. Ear plugs are an absolute must, and the pressure as it drums on your chest is crazy. I shoot a lot from about 100' from the start. By the time they get to me they're hitting well over 100mph and are at full throttle. I love it!


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 11, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Yeah the sounds were amazing.
> 
> If you were in Toronto then, you must remember "Sunday! Nia - aaa - gara!"





Pinky said:


> Yup!


Those types of ads were originated by a Windsor, Ontario AM radio station called CKLW. I used to listen to them as a kid.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> Those types of ads were originated by a Windsor, Ontario AM radio station called CKLW. I used to listen to them as a kid.


I'm revelling in the memories


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 11, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> Those types of ads were originated by a Windsor, Ontario AM radio station called CKLW. I used to listen to them as a kid.



I was near Rochester and those ads played on the local radio stations. We did go to Niagara a couple of times, but usually went to the local Spencer Speedway on Saturday nights and/or Savannah on Sundays.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 11, 2020)

The old court house in Ellaville Georgia... clock tower chimed 3 pm as I took the pic


----------



## peppermint (Sep 11, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> Not a beauty shot, but an example of the drag strip. It's tough to pick a favorite because I typically make anywhere from 800-1000 photos a day when out there. Some of those are burst shots to catch that specific moment, like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We went to the drag's when we were around 19 years old....I do have a picture of my husbands Ford....


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## drifter (Sep 12, 2020)

Things around the house: Dried flowers.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 12, 2020)

One from yesterday evening. I belong to the Yankee Air Force. They had some mini air shows after Thunder Over Michigan was cancelled due to COVID. This was a major loss of an annual fundraiser for us. They set this up for 40 cars only, $250/car, cram in as many people as you want. Bring your own lawn chair, food, drink. Each car was given it's own 'social distancing' space for people to mill around. I volunteered for traffic control and was free to shoot photos and watch the aircraft until it was time for folks to leave.


----------



## drifter (Sep 12, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> One from yesterday evening. I belong to the Yankee Air Force. They had some mini air shows after Thunder Over Michigan was cancelled due to COVID. This was a major loss of an annual fundraiser for us. They set this up for 40 cars only, $250/car, cram in as many people as you want. Bring your own lawn chair, food, drink. Each car was given it's own 'social distancing' space for people to mill around. I volunteered for traffic control and was free to shoot photos and watch the aircraft until it was time for folks to leave.


Welcolm to the forum.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 12, 2020)

drifter said:


> Welcolm to the forum.


Thank you!


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 12, 2020)

Canandaigua Lake, about 5-6 miles from me:

EDIT: I DID NOT take this pik! I just realized that was one of the criteria.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 12, 2020)

A  photo taken with my mini iPad this time last year up the Gold Coast  (Mount Tamborine ) Queensland.
We intended exploring MT more this year while up there for 2 months during winter, but we can’t even get into Queensland at this stage because of border closures


----------



## Autumn (Sep 12, 2020)

This was taken at the Butterfly Place in Westford, MA.  It's an indoor butterfly garden, an indoor living environment which has been carefully designed for the propagation and development of butterflies.  It's an amazing place to visit.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

My daughters' first leather shoes from when she was 2 years  old, baby  size 3. They're now 42 years old, and I can't bring myself to get rid of them even tho' she doesn't want them..I'll keep them forever..


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2020)

And my last photo wasn’t pornography people.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

The difference a pandemic year can make...

This is a very popular riverside pub..always packed to the gunwales for families to eat  indoors and out  .
I took this photo 12 months ago...






..almost exactly to the day , a year later around the same time of day 2 months after lockdown was lifted.. and with social distancing now in place..
also notice they've blocked one exit to the right.. so only one way in and out...


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 15, 2020)

Even a lowly fly can have beauty.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 15, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> My road on a nice October morning in 2018:
> 
> 
> View attachment 121842



Nice shadows and light


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 15, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Nice shadows and light



Thanks! But it was strictly luck -- I'm just an amateur.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 15, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Thanks! But it was strictly luck -- I'm just an amateur.



But you knew to take the picture so even if you don't recognize it part of you knows what a good image is and gets you to capture it.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 15, 2020)

Made this sitting on a beach on Lake Huron, people watching. This is about as close to street photography as I get. These folks were enjoying the cool water and some shade on a hot humid day.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 16, 2020)

About a year ago we visited an abandoned psychiatric hospital, which was scheduled for restoration to a paranormal hotel. This was the last opportunity to see it in it's mostly original form. The name of the place is "Eloise", and it is historically significant if you'd like to Google it.

This was made from the inside of a patient's room. I looked out the window and was kind of sad for the people who lived there. Back in the day it would've been very rural with almost no buildings. I'm sure there were many beautiful scenes out there over the years, as the seasons came and went.

I processed this specifically to point out the contrast between the outdoor world and the inside world, the only opportunity for a resident to enjoy the former was to peer through a cage.

I don't often name my photographs, but I did this one. I call it "A Room With a View".







Edit: Talk about timing. I got an email today about paranormal tours for this place. I doubt they got it converted and complete in a year, so they either never started or it's in progress.


----------



## drifter (Sep 16, 2020)

Long ago in a far off land somebody snapped this. I had just climbed a steep hill and was
wondering, I think, how do these peope do this all day. Old men with a an A-Frame on their
backs, walking all day among the hills and valleys, bring home anything that might be useful.
And me a young man, in good physical shape, can't keep up. This was north of what is now
the 38th Parallel. I was off all day to sleep or do as I choose, and worked all night, running
patrols, what we used to call, The Life of Riley.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

@drifter, when you look back and see that young man, what do you think ?


----------



## drifter (Sep 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> @drifter, when you look back and see that young man, what do you think ?


I don't know, holly, maybe if I knew then what I know now or, It was a heck of an adventure, 
or again, my, how quickly the years have passed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 19, 2020)

The original picture was taken by a photographer at a festival but I took this picture of the keyring that was made from that photo. This is my oldest grandson when he was tooth losing age. He's now 31.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

I took this photo yesterday of my friends beautiful horses..they are huge, over 18 hands


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 20, 2020)

Lobster fishing boat with one man crew hauling in a creel.  Wonder if he's caught anything?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

My house in Spain  is at the top of this hill that you can see


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 24, 2020)

I planted these marigolds from seed late.  They just started blooming so I brought them in to enjoy as we are now getting frost.
Next year I will plant them early.
They are called Crackerjack and the plants are huge.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Sep 24, 2020)

This aster is a recent Wally World find & was only $6.88


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 25, 2020)

One of my favorites from a trip to visit our daughter while she was attending school in California. Whale watching trips can be a bust or a boon. We got lucky and got into a pod of thousands of porpoises, about 30 whales, and dozens of sealions. 

This was made with an old Kodak 612 bridge camera, which I believe was a whopping 6MP. 




tail_01net by telecast, on Flickr


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 25, 2020)

That a helluva shot - love it!


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 25, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> That a helluva shot - love it!


Thanks. It took several tries with that old camera, reminded me of my film days. The focus reaction time was terribly slow and I think it took seconds to write to memory with no buffer. The composition is as you see, it was only cropped enough for an 8 x 10 aspect for printing.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 29, 2020)

I don’t know the name of this flower but it pops up everywhere... side of the road, under trees, out of a crack in the asphalt...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2020)

Outside the old village pub window


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Outside the old village pub window



beautiful!


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Outside the old village pub window



Lovely colours!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 29, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 124995
> I don’t know the name of this flower but it pops up everywhere... side of the road, under trees, out of a crack in the asphalt...


 I believe that those are the “suprise lilies” (they have several names, also called “naked ladies) and they come up in the spring and you can see the greenery, but then they just seem to disappear when summer comes, until they just shoot up everywhere with the blossoms, which come in both pink and red (that i have seen). 
They are related to an amaryllis, because they do about the same thing, and are barely noticeable until the blossom stalk shoots up and the bloom happens.  This red one is also called a spider lilly.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 29, 2020)

Our yucca plant is blooming, and the spire makes it over 5 feet tall this year. Every year the plant grows wider and taller.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 29, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 124995
> I don’t know the name of this flower but it pops up everywhere... side of the road, under trees, out of a crack in the asphalt...


The plant is Grevillea banksii


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 29, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> The plant is Grevillea banksii



wow... thank you!


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 29, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> wow... thank you!


That's the scientific name.  The common name is Spider Flower.
I have an app called Plant Net.  You just have to take a picture of the plant or even a picture of the screen and send it in and it identifies the plant.  That one came out perfect.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 29, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Our yucca plant is blooming, and the spire makes it over 5 feet tall this year. Every year the plant grows wider and taller.
> 
> View attachment 125034


They sell a lot of Yucca root here in our grocery store.

I tried it.  It's kind of bland but it seems to be popular.  I think it's an ethnic thing.  The root comes from South America somewhere.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 29, 2020)

One of the many sunrises I've taken from the balcony at our timeshare in Atlantic City.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 29, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> About a year ago we visited an abandoned psychiatric hospital, which was scheduled for restoration to a paranormal hotel. This was the last opportunity to see it in it's mostly original form. The name of the place is "Eloise", and it is historically significant if you'd like to Google it.
> 
> This was made from the inside of a patient's room. I looked out the window and was kind of sad for the people who lived there. Back in the day it would've been very rural with almost no buildings. I'm sure there were many beautiful scenes out there over the years, as the seasons came and went.
> 
> ...


I was going to ask what is a paranormal hotel...then I saw your edit.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 29, 2020)

Regarding post 501

In 1967, 'Titicut Follies' a documentary in a Mass. hospital for the criminally insane was released.  
It was pulled shortly thereafter because it was too depressing, too despairing for the public.
Basically, it was dehumanizing, a very difficult film to watch.

I've posted this as it is part of our history, this particular hospital treatment of their patients and many other hospitals was something we had
rather not be aware of.
The movie is on the net---not recommended.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 29, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I was going to ask what is a paranormal hotel...then I saw your edit.



Still a legitimate question. This place is supposedly (and I say that with great skepticism) one of the most haunted places in the US. It is a holy grail type place for paranormal investigators in that is typically very hard to get access. The plan to turn it into a paranormal hotel will result in a big $ rate and investigators clamoring to get in. Based on where they say the most activity is, I expect them to redo some of the 5 floors and leave others untouched for their ghost hunts. 

I guess if that's what you're into. We went through the building on a historic tour, not a paranormal tour. 




jerry old said:


> Regarding post 501
> 
> In 1967, 'Titicut Follies' a documentary in a Mass. hospital for the criminally insane was released.
> It was pulled shortly thereafter because it was too depressing, too despairing for the public.
> ...


On the contrary, it's something we should all be aware of. While looking back this all seems very barbaric, at the time there was almost no understanding of mental illness. I am posting the following two historical markers for a glimpse into the rich history and what was then considered cutting edge technology. This facility played a significant role in developing some treatments still in use today, such as Xrays. Much of it was terrible by anyone's standards, but back then it wasn't considered cruel, they were trying their best to help.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 29, 2020)

Lastly, this is a link to an album on my Flickr site from our visit, should anyone be interested.

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmJ7ZRFE

Feel free to ask questions. The little girl in the first photo is Eloise herself.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> Lastly, this is a link to an album on my Flickr site from our visit, should anyone be interested.
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmJ7ZRFE
> 
> Feel free to ask questions. The little girl in the first photo is Eloise herself.


Very interesting, as well as very sad.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 29, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Very interesting, as well as very sad.


It is a very sobering place to visit.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 29, 2020)

My point poorly made  in post 527, as I did not wish to take the thread south.

Regarding "I'm not dead yet" two post-YES, we need to be aware of the events of our past as they continue today.
Anytime there is a sequestered group of  people without the free access  of the public, close scrutiny is required: nursing homes, prisons,
regular hospitals, your court house-all events wherein the public does not have free access is run as the supervision staff desires.

Currently, I have another drum to beat, but this thread is for light, happy post, not the ills of society. So, i will shut up.

How many horror stories are there that we are unaware of...?


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 29, 2020)

jerry old said:


> My point poorly made  in post 527, as I did not wish to take the thread south.
> 
> Regarding "I'm not dead yet" two post-YES, we need to be aware of the events of our past as they continue today.
> Anytime there is a sequestered group of  people without the free access  of the public, close scrutiny is required: nursing homes, prisons,
> ...


Agreed. In retrospect this conversation and my later posts probably don't belong here. If people are interested we can ask a nice mod to move it to its own thread and keep this thread as it was intended. If not then feel free to delete.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 1, 2020)

This is a suspension bridge close to me over a canyon.
I wouldn't go on it.
That's my son and my grandson up ahead  The original picture is sharp but I couldn't get it to copy to the post.  I had to print it out first and scan and copy the picture.   I jumped through hoops. My grandson just ran across.  Not afraid of heights.  And that's my son holding on to the guide rails.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2020)

Lake Tiago in Colorado, taken on one of our camping trips.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks like good fishing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 4, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> Still a legitimate question. This place is supposedly (and I say that with great skepticism) one of the most haunted places in the US. It is a holy grail type place for paranormal investigators in that is typically very hard to get access. The plan to turn it into a paranormal hotel will result in a big $ rate and investigators clamoring to get in. Based on where they say the most activity is, I expect them to redo some of the 5 floors and leave others untouched for their ghost hunts.
> 
> I guess if that's what you're into. We went through the building on a historic tour, not a paranormal tour.
> 
> ...


Although my life has been full of paranormal experiences and I've even seen a ghost, entity, jinn or whatever in my apartment (which much to my surprise didn't scare me), I've never gone on a ghost hunting, paranormal experience and probably wouldn't ever. Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 4, 2020)

My baby's first taste of peanut butter and jelly.  He was like WTH is this stuff?!  I'm spitting this mess out!  LOL  I showed him this picture the other day and we were laughing about how he grew to love PBnJ sandwiches.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My baby's first taste of peanut butter and jelly.  He was like WTH is this stuff?!  I'm spitting this mess out!  LOL  I showed him this picture the other day and we were laughing about how he grew to love PBnJ sandwiches.
> 
> View attachment 126143


I tell you, that boy had great taste when he was a baby, I hate PB&J too...  what bad mummy made him like it ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2020)

Still of winter, Christmas 2011


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 6, 2020)

Here's a shot I took (and tweaked) in Manchester recently.

"Look Both Ways"


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)

The owner of the tiny  shop making a phone call  in the mountain village close to where my daughter lives... I took it on my old Fuji many years ago, so not as sharp as I'd like it


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> The owner of the tiny  shop making a phone call  in the mountain village close to where my daughter lives... I took it on my old Fuji many years ago, so not as sharp as I'd like it


Sharp is nice, but there's more to photography than sharp, provided of course it isn't so soft as to be distracting. Good composition and light are critical, and you have both. The upper walls are a bit bright but not blown out, and the main scene is well lit and inviting. It draws me in and makes me wonder what's beyond that archway. Well done.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> Sharp is nice, but there's more to photography than sharp, provided of course it isn't so soft as to be distracting. Good composition and light are critical, and you have both. The upper walls are a bit bright but not blown out, and the main scene is well lit and inviting. It draws me in and makes me wonder what's beyond that archway. Well done.


Thanks muchly I'mnotdeadyet...that's a lovely comment


----------



## asp3 (Oct 18, 2020)

I think this is a heron (I'm not good at identifying a lot of birds) I took a picture of today when my wife and I did a 29 mile ride to the wetlands near Alviso and around the levee loop.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

This is my Daughters mountain home... believe it or not she's very high in the mountain.. there's no-one above her on the mountain..but the surrounding higher mountains look as though they're part of her mountain, but in fact they're a  way off..  it takes a good 20 minutes drive to get down on the road. If you can see the car parked at the side of the building ...that's my daughters' Casita ( one bedroom cottage ) where we stay when we visit . My daughters' house is the building in the centre of the picture .. the rest are all outbuildings, garages, kennels etc...the kennels  are all along the very front below the house..  it's all very large but dwarfed by the vastness of the mountains


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2020)

A snake slithering out of my daughters' pool


----------



## asp3 (Nov 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> A snake slithering out of my daughters' pool



Is it venomous?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Is it venomous?


No..but it makes you jump when they appear..and sends the dogs mad trying to chase them


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

Our village in Spain... as the sun is going down


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Our village in Spain... as the sun is going down


Looks like “fiesta time”!


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2020)

My cat Adam. He lived to be 16 years old. One day I was sitting at the computer and he came in the room, jumped up on the end-table and stared at me so smugly, I had to take his picture.


----------



## aron (Nov 24, 2020)

Not sure how to, but I'll try....- nope.. I'm new to this.. I can't. not techie.. sorry !


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> My cat Adam. He lived to be 16 years old. One day I was sitting at the computer and he came in the room, jumped up on the end-table and stared at me so smugly, I had to take his picture.
> 
> View attachment 135094


What a gorgeous boy


----------



## asp3 (Nov 24, 2020)

aron said:


> Not sure how to, but I'll try....- nope.. I'm new to this.. I can't. not techie.. sorry !



It takes a while before a new user can post pictures.  I'm not sure what the details are but you'll eventually be able to post pictures.


----------



## aron (Nov 24, 2020)

asp3 said:


> It takes a while before a new user can post pictures.  I'm not sure what the details are but you'll eventually be able to post pictures.


ok and thanks for that, asp


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> My cat Adam. He lived to be 16 years old. One day I was sitting at the computer and he came in the room, jumped up on the end-table and stared at me so smugly, I had to take his picture.
> 
> View attachment 135094


Such a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Looks like “fiesta time”!


Si...every other day is fiesta time.... if not in one village then another...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

aron said:


> Not sure how to, but I'll try....- nope.. I'm new to this.. I can't. not techie.. sorry !


I believe you have to make around 10 or 12 posts and also be a member for a minimum of 24 hours..

Also Aron, to help you navigate the forum , here are some Q&A's which might be helpful to you

https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/forum-support-suggestions.14/


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)

Poor frozen spider.


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Kadee (Nov 27, 2020)

I only noticed this poor bird nesting in my pot plant right near my back door this afternoon
It’s a bit of a pest around here ........think it’s a black bird .. but I won’t try to move it on as it’s obliviously sitting on eggs
Its been been extremely hot today 43c ....109f so I’ve put a bowl of water nearby for it


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2020)

Taken this morning before my walk. Testing out my Ring battery operated camera. I now have this one and the Ring door bell.


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

Bush fires last year.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2020)

*I just was looking at this picture and I asked my Husband to take a picture of it on his phone and then he sent it to me. It was taken many years ago. My Mom with her 5 grandsons. My son  is the young boy wearing glasses.

*


----------



## Kadee (Nov 28, 2020)

Tish said:


> Bush fires last year.
> 
> View attachment 136071


Don’t we remember the fires last year only to well @Tish we were staying almost right up the Top of Mount tambourine  ( Queensland ) when the fires started .

When we started heading home to SA we were turned back twice at Grafton and further down the road due to burning trees falling across the road .
It was very scary trip home,I had a mask and a scarf wrapped over my face and still had trouble breathing


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2020)

My 35 year old golf cart is a little slow:


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 28, 2020)

A favorite of mine.   My hubby's granddaughter (Aubrey) when much younger.   She is now 13 years old.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

Not all Beach beauties are 20 something


Spain...


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Don’t we remember the fires last year only to well @Tish we were staying almost right up the Top of Mount tambourine  ( Queensland ) when the fires started .
> 
> When we started heading home to SA we were turned back twice at Grafton and further down the road due to burning trees falling across the road .
> It was very scary trip home,I had a mask and a scarf wrapped over my face and still had trouble breathing



It was absolutely horrible. I totally hear you with the trouble breathing, I have never used my Ventolin as much as I did during that time. Thank God you made it back home safely.


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Irwin (Nov 29, 2020)

Tish said:


> View attachment 136289



Nice pics, Tish! What kind of camera are you using, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Kadee (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks @Tish Ive never been so scared in my whole life as when travelling thorough that horrific smoke from the fires .

Mount Tamborine ( Qld ) where we were when the horrific bush fires started in Sept last year
( taken from the back patio of the home we were staying in)

if you take a close look you c an see the smoke.... this is before they really got out of control


----------



## Kadee (Nov 29, 2020)

Mount tambourine ( Queensland ) Sept last year , about 2 weeks  before the horrific bushfires 
Taken with my old iPhone 7


----------



## Kadee (Nov 29, 2020)

Tish said:


> View attachment 136289


Love the photo @Tish it looks allot like the sweet singing New Holland honeyeaters we get here in SA


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2020)

*My Husband found a picture on his phone of my Dad and his granddaughters today. It's a very old photo like the one I shared yesterday of my Mom and her Grandsons. My daughter's head is on top of my Dad's. This had to be over 25yrs ago.
*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

Woman on her balcony in one of the myriad of narrow streets of apartments  in Granada Spain


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

@Kadee46 
My word you can see the smoke.


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

Irwin said:


> Nice pics, Tish! What kind of camera are you using, if you don't mind me asking?


Nikon D500 That particular photo I used a zoom lens.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 30, 2020)

Tish said:


> Nikon D500 That particular photo I used a zoom lens.



That's a good camera! I was thinking about getting a DSLR, but one more around $500.


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)

Irwin said:


> That's a good camera! I was thinking about getting a DSLR, but one more around $500.


Yeah, any DSLR camera is great as far as I'm concerned. The money comes into it when you start collecting different lenses.
I was pretty lucky that all my lenses from my old Nikon fit straight on.


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 3, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Mount tambourine ( Queensland ) Sept last year , about 2 weeks  before the horrific bushfires
> Taken with my old iPhone 7
> View attachment 136303



Really nice that


----------



## Kadee (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you @-Oy-
I took this yesterday  ( with my phone ) in a little town of 50 residents not far from where I live
The sun was in the wrong place to take a photo from the other side
All made with scrap steel


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 3, 2020)

Here's one I took yesterday on my lunchtime walk. iPhone 12.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 5, 2020)

At least one of us around here is getting a haircut. This is Lilly getting a trim.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2020)

My old boy Hans (R.I.P) in our back yard in winter. I still love and miss him dearly.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2020)

Took this morning. My new coffee t-shirt.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 13, 2020)

Taken outside our hotel in Marysville OH this past Fall


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 13, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Took this morning. My new coffee t-shirt.
> 
> View attachment 139125View attachment 139126


. My doctor already told me it that it wasn’t right for me.  I’vebeen drinking it and searching for a second opinion that I agree with ever since! . DO NOT COME BETWEEN ME AND MY COFFEE


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

Looking up the Laneway, take with my phone Samsung A71 Watching the moon rise...


----------



## katlupe (Dec 14, 2020)

One of my new friends at the Second Chance Ranch that I spent Saturday with.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 14, 2020)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 139353
> One of my new friends at the Second Chance Ranch that I spent Saturday with.


Beautiful


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2020)

Some purple loosestrife (_Lythrum salicaria_) by the roadside (summer 2018)


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 16, 2020)

Here's one from earlier this year. 

Bacchus and his dog - at Fountains Abbey in Yorkshire.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 16, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Here's one from earlier this year.
> 
> Bacchus and his dog - at Fountains Abbey in Yorkshire.


Pretty sure I’ve seen that in more than one movie or tv show . Lovely


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

A few years ago, our PM at the time David Cameron ''showing he was a man of the people'' took his wife  Samantha and family,  and several security men to a country pub for lunch ( one which we occasionally used to go to  as well) ...After lunch they left in separate cars with their children both thinking the other had their 8 year old daughter with them.. only then quickly realising they'd left her behind at the pub... so returned very fast to find her 15 mins later  perfectly happy, playing on the tyre swing in the garden...wile staff looked after her..

Cameron had his leg pulled about that by just about every media outlet in the land.. 

This is that very tyre swing in the pub garden area ...


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 18, 2020)

Daughter took this picture of my orange tree a few weeks ago. Used her smartphone. Sky looks awesome!


----------



## Kadee (Dec 23, 2020)

I’m busy at the moment preserving my home grown apricots .taken with my old iPhone 7 this morning


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2020)

My DIL took this picture yesterday..
.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 25, 2020)

Golden Gate Bridge in the distance from Pier 45, yesterday Christmas Eve


----------



## asp3 (Dec 31, 2020)

Full moon rising on Dec 29 outside of Half Moon Bay, CA


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 31, 2020)

A cheeky visitor at my window, taken this year in Spring in Sydney


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2020)

Beautiful bird and yard!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2021)

My youngest Grandson..
.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> My youngest Grandson..
> .
> View attachment 142708


 He's handsome,  he  looks like you Ken... congrats to him...whatever a Texas Ops road test means


----------



## Kadee (Jan 1, 2021)

My home grown chemical free apricots ( even the tree is only watered with rainwater ) I’ve just put out to dry ,they will take 5-6 days to dry depending on how hot it is.
This is 10 kg of fresh fruit which will yield about 3 kg of dried fruit which we use for snacks .
I cover them with a very fine cloth to keep insect pests at bay which are never a problem it’s just a precaution.


----------



## drifter (Jan 1, 2021)

Awoke in Oklahoma to a winter wonderland.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> My DIL took this picture yesterday..
> .
> View attachment 141532


Just saw this, beautiful picture, but are you going to tell us what were in the gifts ?


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 1, 2021)

*Standley Chasm* is a geological formation located west of Alice Springs in the Northern Territory.


*Standley Chasm, known traditionally as Angkerle Atwatye, is an important cultural place of indigenous Australia. Sacred to women's dreaming of the Arrernte people, it is located in a private flora and fauna reserve surrounded by West MacDonnell National Park (Tjoritja). Standley Chasm is 100% owned and operated by the local Arrernte community.*


----------



## asp3 (Jan 1, 2021)

The last sunset of 2020 over the Golden Gate.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 1, 2021)

Strolling with my two oldest on one of GA's beaches.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 2, 2021)

This Max, my neighbor needed someone to take care of him after her husband died


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> He's handsome,  he  looks like you Ken... congrats to him...whatever a Texas Ops road test means


Texas Department of Safety Test (DPS) is to get your Drivers License..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

At the pub just days before Christmas day  before they locked us down again for the 4th time...with only 6 hours notice...


----------



## asp3 (Jan 3, 2021)

Boats at San Francisco Fisherman's Wharf 1/1/21


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 5, 2021)

Flinders Ranges is a locality in the Australian state of South Australia located in the mountain range of the same name, about 380 kilometres north of the state capital of Adelaide.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 5, 2021)

When I saw the shoes worn by the fellow in the black & white photo, circa 1923, I just had to get a pair. There's a shoemaker that I know who has made many a vintage style shoe for me. He didn't disappoint and the reaction to them range from jocular, as in: "When did they come back in style?" To complimentary. "Where did you get those fabulous shoes?"


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 5, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 143294View attachment 143295View attachment 143297
> 
> When I saw the shoes worn by the fellow in the black & white photo, circa 1923, I just had to get a pair. There's a shoemaker that I know who has made many a vintage style shoe for me. He didn't disappoint and the reaction to them range from jocular, as in: "When did they come back in style?" To complimentary. "Where did you get those fabulous shoes?"


Love those shoes.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 5, 2021)

Ebenezer Church, Australia’s oldest church and school building, established in 1809. Ebenezer is a historic town in New South Wales, close to the Hawkesbury River, 69 kilometres north west of Sydney. Governor Bligh (yes the same man involved in Mutiny on the Bounty) had a farm overlooking the Hawkesbury River. The settlers were loyal supporters of Governor Bligh, who promoted their welfare as the colony’s food producers. The land along the river was rich and ideal for feeding the hungry colony.

_……..But on the 26th January 1808, the officers of the Rum Corps under Major Johnstone and Lieutenant Bell marched on Government House Sydney where they seized the Governor and placed him under house arrest, declared a state of martial law to exist, and freed Macarthur from the Sydney jail where he was awaiting trial. He was carried by a drunken mob through the town. This has been variously described as a coup d’état, a rebellion, an uprising or an insurrection, although the usual description at the time was a usurpation (according to its opponents) or the overthrow of a tyrant (according to its supporters)…..

https://historymatrix.wordpress.com...-the-hawkesbury-resistance-to-the-rum-rebels/

_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 6, 2021)

Bryce National Park, Utah
Loved this beautiful place, lucky enough to see a few other beautiful American National Parks which were a high priority on my bucket list.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 7, 2021)

Skagway, Alaska


----------



## Kadee (Jan 7, 2021)

The upcoming crop on my plum tree all organic ..no sprays or poisons in my garden


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 7, 2021)

What a great achievement, well done, they look delicious.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 13, 2021)

Adelaide south Australia
O-Bahn Busway is a guided busway that is part of the bus rapid transit system servicing the northeastern suburbs of Adelaide, South Australia.


The O-Bahn system was conceived by Daimler-Benz to enable buses to avoid traffic congestion by sharing tram tunnels in the German city of Essen. Wikipedia


----------



## funsearcher! (Jan 13, 2021)

Golden Gate Canyon Colorado


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

Nearby meadow and stream where a few horses are left to graze there most days....


----------



## Avon (Jan 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Nearby meadow and stream where a few horses are left to graze there most days....


I absolutely love that, is it a chalk stream?  Heaven on Earth.


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

Miss Sugar checking out the backyard.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

Avon said:


> I absolutely love that, is it a chalk stream?  Heaven on Earth.


Thank you ,..yes it is actually a chalk stream...


----------



## Avon (Jan 19, 2021)

Avon said:


> hollydolly said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you ,..yes it is actually a chalk stream.
> ...


----------



## Avon (Jan 19, 2021)

Chalk Streams, few people I suspect who walk by one do not stop and gaze into their crystal clear waters and watch the long flowing weeds dancing in the current, some even may be fascinated from a young age wondering what might be hiding beneath, like a brightly speckled trout.  Few I suspect know that Chalk Streams are extremely rare in the world, rarer even than existing rain forests. 
Lunch at the Mayfly Inn on the Test above Stockbridge in the UK is a favourite place for me and I think there may be a few in Montana.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

Avon said:


> Chalk Streams, few people I suspect who walk by one do not stop and gaze into their crystal clear waters and watch the long flowing weeds dancing in the current, some even may be fascinated from a young age wondering what might be hiding beneath, like a brightly speckled trout.  Few I suspect know that Chalk Streams are extremely rare in the world, rarer even than existing rain forests.
> Lunch at the Mayfly Inn on the Test above Stockbridge in the UK is a favourite place for me and I think there may be a few in Montana.


In this instance it's the river Mimram which runs past our house....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


I've never seen a duck with feathers of that type of blue .. gorgeous!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I've never seen a duck with feathers of that type of blue .. gorgeous!


This family of ducks live in the stream under the bridge in the village.. , Pinks... when the sun shines their coats glimmer with such beauty...but in reality, honestly if you get close enough to most ducks you will see they all have such beautiful feathers of all different colours


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> This family of ducks live in the stream under the bridge in the village.. , Pinks... when the sun shines their coats glimmer with such beauty...but in reality, honestly if you get close enough to most ducks you will see they all have such beautiful feathers of all different colours


I've seen blues in ducks, and even pigeons .. but not that light hue. You're fortunate to live in an area where there is a lot of wildlife.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 19, 2021)

The local beach area near us has rugged limestone 20 mtr high cliffs that jut out into small headlands in places .
 
I took this yesterday


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 19, 2021)

This is a treasured plate given to my mother when she was a young girl, married at 18. Not sure how she acquired it because she had an Irish mother, but guessing it was because she married my dad who had strong links to Scotland.  Have no idea how old it is.


_Robert Burns, also known familiarly as Rabbie Burns, the National Bard, Bard of Ayrshire and the Ploughman Poet and various other names and epithets, was a Scottish poet and lyricist. He is widely regarded as the national poet of Scotland and is celebrated worldwide._


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> This is a treasured plate given to my mother when she was a young girl, married at 18. Not sure how she acquired it because she had an Irish mother, but guessing it was because she married my dad who had strong links to Scotland.  Have no idea how old it is.
> 
> View attachment 145407
> _Robert Burns, also known familiarly as Rabbie Burns, the National Bard, Bard of Ayrshire and the Ploughman Poet and various other names and epithets, was a Scottish poet and lyricist. He is widely regarded as the national poet of Scotland and is celebrated worldwide._


Growing up in Scotland these plates were very popular in our grandparents houses... we even visited Rabbie Burns cottage once too


----------



## RnR (Jan 19, 2021)

My son and our dog many years ago. He turned 50 late last year LOL.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

RnR said:


> My son and our dog many years ago. He turned 50 late last year LOL.
> 
> View attachment 145417


I presume you mean your son, and not the dog... ...lovely photo.. I bet you can't believe it was taken almost 50 years ago


----------



## RnR (Jan 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I presume you mean your son, and not the dog... ...lovely photo.. I bet you can't believe it was taken almost 50 years ago


Yep ... the dog was a she LOL.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 19, 2021)

Beautiful photo RnR, the colours are lovely and detail so sharp and clear.


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

My Great Grandson Alexnder Levi


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

Tish said:


> My Great Grandson Alexnder Levi
> 
> View attachment 145489


OMG...what a cutie..look at those piercing blue eyes


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 20, 2021)

Tish said:


> My Great Grandson Alexnder Levi
> 
> View attachment 145489


Tish, he's beautiful.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2021)

Tish said:


> My Great Grandson Alexnder Levi
> 
> View attachment 145489


Precious boy


----------



## RnR (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks for the great photos all ... stunning shots. A blast from the past from me, courtesy of the family photos I inherited.


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> OMG...what a cutie..look at those piercing blue eyes


Awww, thank you, he gets those eyes of  my son his granddad who got them from my husband, (may he rest in peace)



mellowyellow said:


> Tish, he's beautiful.


Thank you.


Pinky said:


> Precious boy


He sure is  Pinky.


----------



## RnR (Jan 22, 2021)

*My dad on my grandad's lap, 1916.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

RnR said:


> *My dad on my grandad's lap, 1916.*
> 
> View attachment 145674


wow, that's a superb photograph for 1916....


----------



## RnR (Jan 22, 2021)

My son aged 3 in 1973 ... he was a very mischievous little one LOL.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2021)

RnR said:


> My son aged 3 in 1973 ... he was a very mischievous little one LOL.
> 
> View attachment 145821


In fact no-one could tell this photo was almost 50 years old... it looks like it could have been taken recently... such a cute little boy who's  old enough to be on this senior forum now... 

Have I made you feel old now... ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2021)

RnR said:


> My son aged 3 in 1973 ... he was a very mischievous little one LOL.
> 
> View attachment 145821


Such a sweet little boy


----------



## Avon (Jan 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


My Ducks


----------



## RnR (Jan 23, 2021)

My earliest photo in the family collection. My late husband's great grandparents in a north western NSW country town, Australia. Think it was taken around the 1890s.



Until the 1890s, photography was primarily a professional occupation. The advent of consumer photography in that final decade of the 19th century, can therefore be considered a major step in photographic history. Again, this development was driven by technological advancements: in the 1880s, the American George Eastman had launched a flexible roll film as well as the first Kodak camera. This portable device – no longer requiring a tripod – offered 100 exposures, only to be processed after having returned the entire camera to the Eastman company. The result: circle-shaped pictures of recommendable quality. While professional photographers and artists explored this new tool from a creative standpoint, domestic and snapshot photography took a flying start: anyone capable of pressing a button and winding a crank could now be a photographer, capturing whatever he or she might find interesting – for an affordable price. Source.
https://www.photoconsortium.net/his...tones/1890s-mass-market-domestic-photography/

A studio shot from around the same time I believe.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 24, 2021)

RnR said:


> My earliest photo in the family collection. My late husband's great grandparents in a north western NSW country town, Australia. Think it was taken around the 1890s.
> 
> View attachment 145984
> 
> ...


@RnR .. remarkable photographs. I'm surprised at the clarity of the family photo.


----------



## RnR (Jan 26, 2021)

I celebrated Australia Day 2021 on January 26 this year with an old friend. We've been together around 73 years and shared some amazing times. You have to love your first teddy LOL.


----------



## RnR (Jan 26, 2021)

Memories ... lying on the cow to warm up on frosty mornings and my pet pig LOL.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jan 27, 2021)

I am a newbie who takes a lot of pictures riding around on a motorcycle.  This is one of those.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 27, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I am a newbie who takes a lot of pictures riding around on a motorcycle.  This is one of those.


I think that's an exceptional photo.  The colors are amazing and I really like the way you composed the shot.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 27, 2021)

Lovely shot, @JonDouglas   You live in a very scenic part of New England. I'm in Toronto. By the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 27, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, @JonDouglas   great pic!


----------



## RnR (Jan 27, 2021)

*My mum with her pet fox, NSW Australia 1946.* 
_Having a pet fox was very unusual for Australia at the time.
 _
I like the hollyhocks in the background ... haven't seen hollyhocks since that time. Wonder where they've gone?
Does anybody here have hollyhocks in their garden?


----------



## RnR (Jan 28, 2021)

_Taken at Milford Sound in New Zealand "land of the long white cloud" on a family trip._


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 28, 2021)

RnR said:


> _Taken at Milford Sound in New Zealand "land of the long white cloud" on a family trip._
> 
> View attachment 146771


Fantastic shot RnR


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 28, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I am a newbie who takes a lot of pictures riding around on a motorcycle.  This is one of those.


Fantastic shot Jon, you could win any competition with that one.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jan 29, 2021)

Another favorite, this was taken early morning in late December day several years back.  Diners are a great place to meet up, especially for fueling up the body for an all day ride.  On this morning, two of us were headed for Cape Cod and I took the picture before the other rider arrived for breakfast.






Some of the more senior folks who like to meet up at these diners seem to find some encouragement when they see an even older person show up on a motorcycle.  As a side note, someone on another forum said the picture reminded him of artist Edward Hopper (e.g., Hopper's "Nighthawks" art).  Anyway, this is a picture that will put a smile on my face should the time come when I can no longer ride.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 29, 2021)

Loved this little town in the US when we visited, it stretches right across the main street.  They are shed deer antlers.  We went into a shop and the man war carrying a gun.  We nearly died of shock.


----------



## RnR (Jan 29, 2021)

In 1998 Australia held bicentennial celebrations.

There was a "Parade of Sail" in Sydney Harbour which was quite amazing, took this pic.



We snapped Prince Charles and Lady Diana from our boat (then on land) when they visited the Central Coast in NSW.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 30, 2021)

We met our newest Great Grand Daughter yesterday.  2 more on the way!!
.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

awwwww soo cute... and Mrs Ken never ages a day... can you ask her what her secret is for us less fortunate mortals ?


----------



## JonDouglas (Jan 30, 2021)

Taken this afternoon in my back yard:


----------



## RnR (Jan 30, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Taken this afternoon in my back yard:


Just beautiful Jon ... many thanks.


----------



## RnR (Jan 30, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Another favorite, this was taken early morning in late December day several years back.  Diners are a great place to meet up, especially for fueling up the body for an all day ride.  On this morning, two of us were headed for Cape Cod and I took the picture before the other rider arrived for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that shot Jon ... great composition, color and contrast ... as well as the mood/experience evoked.


----------



## RnR (Jan 30, 2021)

Australian native bees on a spring onion flower in my backyard, taken with my iPhone.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 30, 2021)

Parklands in the city adjacent to our new Royal Adelaide hospital

Taken today on a beautiful mild 26 c summers day while walking back to the car after visiting my hubby in the hospital


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 1, 2021)

The fabulous Monument Valley, Arizona.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2021)

My beautiful old homestead where I spent most of my childhood. Notice all the woods where I spent a great deal of time in. House was built in 1900 by my great grandfather. My room is the second dormer, just visible to the left.


----------



## Dana (Feb 2, 2021)

Pappy said:


> My beautiful old homestead where I spent most of my childhood. Notice all the woods where I spent a great deal of time in. House was built in 1900 by my great grandfather. My room is the second dormer, just visible to the left.
> 
> View attachment 147574



Charming place to grow up  Pappy


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2021)

Dana said:


> Charming place to grow up  Pappy


Thank you Dana. Indeed it was. The house was spring fed water from the steep hill behind us.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 2, 2021)

Pappy said:


> My beautiful old homestead where I spent most of my childhood. Notice all the woods where I spent a great deal of time in. House was built in 1900 by my great grandfather. My room is the second dormer, just visible to the left.
> 
> View attachment 147574


Love that house pappy, love the stonework


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Love that house pappy, love the stonework


Most of my relatives were stone masons. As old as the house was, it was a great place to grow up.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 2, 2021)

Taken from a small boat I hired to cruise a tributary of the Amazon river, near Santarem Brazil, in early March 2020


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

Malaga southern Spain...


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Feb 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Malaga southern Spain...


Brings back a lot of memories hollydolly


----------



## Dana (Feb 3, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


>


Adorable, love all the pictures you post JonDouglas


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

Dana said:


> Brings back a lot of memories hollydolly


Oh have you been ?...we have a home there....


----------



## MrPants (Feb 3, 2021)

Sept. 2017 picture of a beach on a small Island in French Polynesia.
Island of Bora Bora in the background.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2021)

This was from our cruise to St. Maarten.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

In the woods behind my home....


----------



## Dana (Feb 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Oh have you been ?...we have a home there....



Many times - one of our best friends had a tapas restaurant in Marbella so we were frequent daytrippers when we visited them in Marbella.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

Dana said:


> Many times - one of our best friends had a tapas restaurant in Marbella so we were frequent daytrippers when we visited them in Marbella.


well our place is in Marbella, near Puerto Banus....  so there's a good chance I know the restaurant. I'm pleased you loved it


----------



## Dana (Feb 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> well our place is in Marbella, near Puerto Banus....  so there's a good chance I know the restaurant. I'm pleased you loved it


They sold up six years ago and retired to St Kitts. That's where my husband and I were headed for a long vacation just before Covid happened


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

Dana said:


> They sold up six years ago and retired to St Kitts. That's where my husband and I were headed for a long vacation just before Covid happened


oooh that's sad... but hopefully you'll make your trip before too long


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 4, 2021)

1841 whaler Chas. W. Morgan docked at Mystic Seaport, CT.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 5, 2021)

This photo may be of interest to people who are into historical events and times.  Taken at the height of the cold war in the mid 1960s, it shows the Berlin Wall along Zimmerstraße between Wilhelmstraße and Friedrichstraße (Checkpoint Charlie).  I was standing on top of a structure and feeling good that the army was nearby (showing their 50-cal to the sometimes-trigger happy East German Grenztruppen (border guards). Those were interesting (i.e., dangerous) times.

The exact spot of the structure I was standing on is located at coordinates 52.507350, 13.385930. There's a building there now but you can still see bits of the wall on the west side of Wilhelmstraße.

 Photo was taken with a 35 mm Yashica SLR, later converted to digital/jpg and most recently restored.  The original had greatly faded when converted and was very spotted and grainy.  For those who're interested, I used Photoshop, Topaz DeNoise AI, Luminar AI, Topaz Sharpen AI and a good number of hours of my time to try to make the photo presentable.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> This photo may be of interest to people who are into historical events and times.  Taken at the height of the cold war in the mid 1960s, it shows the Berlin Wall along Zimmerstraße between Wilhelmstraße and Friedrichstraße (Checkpoint Charlie).  I was standing on top of a structure and feeling good that the army was nearby (showing their 50-cal to the sometimes-trigger happy East German Grenztruppen (border guards). Those were interesting (i.e., dangerous) times.
> 
> The exact spot of the structure I was standing on is located at coordinates 52.507350, 13.385930. There's a building there now but you can still see bits of the wall on the west side of Wilhelmstraße.
> 
> Photo was taken with a 35 mm Yashica SLR, later converted to digital/jpg and most recently restored.  The original had greatly faded when converted and was very spotted and grainy.  For those who're interested, I used Photoshop, Topaz DeNoise AI, Luminar AI, Topaz Sharpen AI and a good number of hours of my time to try to make the photo presentable.


you're very clever at restoring old photos.. I wouldn't have the patience unfortunately... BTW I was there in Germany the day the first part of the wall was torn down


----------



## chic (Feb 5, 2021)

Not the best sunshaft pic but you get the idea. It's where I like to hike, a very pretty area.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> you're very clever at restoring old photos.. I wouldn't have the patience unfortunately... BTW I was there in Germany the day the first part of the wall was torn down


Several thoughts:  First, thank you.  Second, it is good to have good tools whose use can make you look good - perhaps better than you would otherwise.  AI tools can be a boon to people with no patience or dislike of more complicated editors.  Third, the wall coming down was a really big deal for any freedom loving person who'd seen the other side up close and personal.  You were fortunate to see it happen.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Several thoughts:  First, thank you.  Second, it is good to have good tools whose use can make you look good - perhaps better than you would otherwise.  AI tools can be a boon to people with no patience or dislike of more complicated editors.  Third, the wall coming down was a really big deal for any freedom loving person who'd seen the other side up close and personal.  You were fortunate to see it happen.


yes indeed I was fortunate to witness a massive hisorical things like that occur , I was working and living  in Frankfurt at the end of the 80's...


----------



## MrPants (Feb 5, 2021)

Unusual sunset looks like fire in the sky. Taken near Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 6, 2021)

A fall photo taken in a nearby town's park.  The pond in the park attracts a lot of geese, resulting in a perpetual, decades long battle between the geese and the town's animal control officer.  The catalyst in the war is all the poop the geese leave all over the park - in the baseball fields,k tennis courts, playgrounds, picnic areas, walkways, etc.  The last time I rode thru the park, the geese hadn't lost.


----------



## RnR (Feb 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> A fall photo taken in a nearby town;s park.  The pond in the park attracts a lot of geese, resulting in a perpetual, decades long battle between the geese and the town's animal control officer.  The catalyst in the war is all the poop the geese leave all over the park - in the baseball fields,k tennis courts, playgrounds, picnic areas, walkways, etc.  The last time I rode thru the park, the geese hadn't lost.


Stunning photo Jon, just beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 6, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Full moon rising on Dec 29 outside of Half Moon Bay, CA
> 
> View attachment 142598


Ok, I'm curious ..what's that growing in the field?   Cauliflower?


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 6, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> The upcoming crop on my plum tree all organic ..no sprays or poisons in my garden
> 
> View attachment 143690


Wow, what a delicious looking crop!  Lucky you.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 6, 2021)

Low tide in St. Martins harbour on the Bay of Fundy, New Brunswick , Canada. Tidal change between high & low tide are some of the greatest in the world; upward of 35 feet. 

Clearly this fishing boat is going nowhere until high tide


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 7, 2021)

Old Tobacco Barns:  The area along the Connecticut River in MA and CT was famous for its "Connecticut shade" type of tobacco.  It was and is considered a premium wrapper leaf for cigars; however, demand has reduced to an extent that there are only a few pockets in CT where it is still grown (e.g., Windsor, East Windsor, Suffield and Enfield).  Farm land along the river in MA, such as the area above grows mostly food crops.  I haven't seen tobacco drying in these barns for years.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 7, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Ok, I'm curious ..what's that growing in the field?   Cauliflower?



Those are pumpkins.  Half Moon Bay is known for it's pumpkins and their pumpkin festival.


----------



## RnR (Feb 7, 2021)

Photo I took of the Millaa Millaa Falls.



The falls are adjacent to the town of Millaa Millaa on the Atherton Tableland in Far North Queensland Australia.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 8, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Those are pumpkins.  Half Moon Bay is known for it's pumpkins and their pumpkin festival.


I at first thought they were pumpkins, but the colors threw me off, the white ones.
And I've seen cauliflower in those 2 colors..., anyway, it was a toss up.

I've always wanted to go to Half Moon Bay...been so close.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 8, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I at first thought they were pumpkins, but the colors threw me off, the white ones.
> And I've seen cauliflower in those 2 colors..., anyway, it was a toss up.
> 
> I've always wanted to go to Half Moon Bay...been so close.



If you're not a fan of sitting in traffic it's best to avoid the area on warm days and anytime in October.

There are some nice things there, there's a winery just outside of town where they also have glassblowing and where one can take glassblowing classes.  My wife and I know the glassblower there and he and my wife have worked together from time to time.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (Feb 8, 2021)

Covered Bridge on the road to nowhere; near Maces Bay; New Brunswick Canada.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 8, 2021)

*It Was Nothing*:  It seemed like something at the time.  I was looking out the window of my hotel room in Paris for first and last time and took the (now-restored) picture below.  We'd no sooner checked in and gone to our rooms when the manager let it be known he thought we were "merde" and threw us out.  Almost out of money and no place to sleep seemed like a big deal at the time but it really wasn't.  The problem was solved by hot-bunking one very cheap motel room under the name of someone not American.






I had assumed we were thrown out because Americans were not well liked in Paris at the time.  Most of the rest of the country was very friendly but the Paris climate seemed to be some unholy mixture of the attitudes of de Gaulle, Sartre, Napoleon, Buffon and Roger with an extra dose of haughtiness and anger thrown in.  I remember asking why we were thrown out.  The response was, "It was nothing," which was fitting.


----------



## RnR (Feb 8, 2021)

Photo I took at Silverton, a semi-ghost town used as a film set for several Australian film productions including Mad Max 2, The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert and Razorback.


----------



## RnR (Feb 8, 2021)

Silverton is a small village at the far west of New South Wales, Australia, 26 kilometres north-west of Broken Hill with a population of around 50 people.


----------



## RnR (Feb 8, 2021)

Interesting abandoned VW at Silverton.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 9, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *It Was Nothing*:  It seemed like something at the time.  I was looking out the window of my hotel room in Paris for first and last time and took the (now-restored) picture below.  We'd no sooner checked in and gone to our rooms when the manager let it be known he thought we were "merde" and threw us out.  Almost out of money and no place to sleep seemed like a big deal at the time but it really wasn't.  The problem was solved by hot-bunking one very cheap motel room under the name of someone not American.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I found the Parisians to be rude to us visiting American's also.  But, they took our $$$$.

Loved visiting the sights in Paris...


----------



## MrPants (Feb 9, 2021)

RnR said:


> Interesting abandoned VW at Silverton.
> 
> View attachment 148772


Those images on the VW look like @Hapiguy


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 9, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Those images on the VW look like @Hapiguy


Oh gosh...thank you...I do resemble that remark even though the images are rather handsome and cute.


----------



## RnR (Feb 9, 2021)

*Shed in the Mist.*







_Taken on the Atherton Tableland in Far North Queensland, Australia._


----------



## Jules (Feb 9, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> The response was, "It was nothing," which was fitting.


What year did that happen?  Our worst experiences in Europe were in Paris.  We are Canadian.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 9, 2021)

Southern Stingray photographed off Rum Point Grand Cayman Island; 2015


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> What year did that happen?  Our worst experiences in Europe were in Paris.  We are Canadian.


That particular trip was sometime between 1966 and 1968.  The hotel incident was perhaps serendipitous as it got me out on the street that night to take some pictures.  The newly restored (from a faded 35 mm slide) picture of the Sacre Coeur below is one of those night shots.  





 Of all the European cities I've been through, Paris is the only one where I had time to get out at night and take photos.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2021)

That is gloriously restored from what must have been quite a dull looking 60's photo..well done


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> That is gloriously restored from what must have been quite a dull looking 60's photo..well done


Thank you.  The original photo wasn't as bad as some since it was taken at night (fewer colors, more dense histogram, etc.) but it got me up early to get it done.


----------



## RnR (Feb 10, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Thank you.  The original photo wasn't as bad as some since it was taken at night (fewer colors, more dense histogram, etc.) but it got me up early to get it done.


Great job Jon.


----------



## RnR (Feb 10, 2021)

*Family of Tawny Frogmouths.*
_
Took a photo of these frogmouths at the end of a verandah in a holiday house we rented in the Town of 1770 in the Gladstone Region, Queensland, Australia._




_Frogmouths are a group of nocturnal birds related to the nightjars. They are found from the Indian Subcontinent across Southeast Asia to Australia._

The small town of Seventeen Seventy (also written as 1770 or the Town of 1770) is built on the site of the second landing in Australia by James Cook and the crew of HM Bark Endeavour in May 1770 and their first landing in what is now the state of Queensland.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 11, 2021)

*The Perfect Road*:  When people stereotype motorcyclists, they often think of scruffy, frowning guys dressed up like pirates riding noisy motorcycles down the road to somewhere, such as the next bar.  There's more than a little truth to that; however, there is another class or rider whose riding preference isn't paved roads. To that end, those of us who're in that other group take a lot of pictures of our favorite, back roads.  This is one of my favorites - a nearly perfect road for the kind of riding I like.






This is the near-perfect mixture of dirt, sand, mud and gravel you find on roads less traveled.  You do, though, often have to travel on highways to get to these places.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

Ha !! @JonDouglas , I can see you've been in part of the woods behind my house


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2021)

The Brevard Heath Center in Viera where the wife got her shot Wednesday. Two tents, 3 cars at a time.


----------



## RnR (Feb 11, 2021)

A large python trying to get into my house.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 11, 2021)

RnR said:


> A large python trying to get into my house.



Monty?


----------



## RnR (Feb 11, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Monty?


Of course !! I tried to chase him off with a broom to which he replied as did the Black Knight, "I move for no man". The battle continued but no arms and no legs don't seem to be a problem for large pythons.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2021)

RnR said:


> Of course !! I tried to chase him off with a broom to which he replied as did the Black Knight, "I move for no man". The battle continued but no arms and no legs don't seem to be a problem for large pythons.


You're pretty brave @RnR, yikes!


----------



## RnR (Feb 11, 2021)

I won the Python Battle. Bit sad really as they are harmless, he/she disappeared, never to return. It had been around for a few days and enjoyed sunbaking on the side fence, a sight I enjoyed.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 11, 2021)

Sunset on the ocean; South Pacific - 2018


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 12, 2021)

One of my favorite train photos - MBTA communter train coming west out of Boston.


----------



## RnR (Feb 12, 2021)

*Rainbow over the Waves.*






Taken from the balcony of an apartment we used to live in.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 12, 2021)

RnR said:


> *Rainbow over the Waves.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the spray you captured in the breaking wave


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 13, 2021)

A pleasant winter scene:


----------



## RnR (Feb 13, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> A pleasant winter scene:


Love your winter scene. Thanks Jon. Beautiful old mill.


----------



## RnR (Feb 13, 2021)

Photo of humpback whales I took while on a whale watching tour at Hervey Bay in Queensland.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 13, 2021)

RnR said:


> Photo of humpback whales I took while on a whale watching tour at Hervey Bay in Queensland.


Barnacles on the whale ...... Wow! Wonder if that is an irritant to them or just, oh well?


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 14, 2021)

Taken late last year, this photo shows a boat with some history - a boat of salvation.






The Gerda III was a Danish boat built in 1926 as a lighthouse tender that had a storied and heroic career.  Henny Sinding was the daughter of a Danish officer who was in charge of Denmark's Lighthouse and Buoy Service.  Henny used the boat and a small crew to rescue Jews from Nazi-occupied Denmark in WWII.  Refugees were secretly taken to a warehouse along Copenhagen’s waterfront and smuggled aboard the _Gerda III_, hiding in the cargo hold. The boat then set out on her official lighthouse supply duties, but detoured to the coast of neutral Sweden and put the refugees ashore ashore there. The vessel was regularly boarded and checked by German soldier but they never discovered the hidden refugees. The _Gerda III_ rescued approximately 300 Jews, in small groups.  The boat was later donated to the Museum of Jewish Heritage in New York City by an act of the Danish Parliament and is cared for by Mystic Seaport (where I photographed her).

Below is an internet picture of Henny in her Brigade uniform.  After the rescue effort, Henny joined the Danish armed resistance blowing up things that would aid the Germans and eventually escaped to Sweden before the war was over.  Henny died in 2009.


----------



## RnR (Feb 14, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Taken late last year, this photo shows a boat with some history - a boat of salvation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a clear photo Jon. Found your history of the boat very moving and appreciated the photo of Henny which accompanied it. You really brought the story to life, many thanks.


----------



## RnR (Feb 14, 2021)

*Dawn of a New Millenium.




*

I took these photos in great optimism and excitement for the next thousand years from our apartment on the Gold Coast Australia at the dawn on the new millennium in 2000. Who would have thought just 20 years later we would have been in the grip of a deadly worldwide pandemic. Sad.


----------



## RnR (Feb 15, 2021)

*Crater in the Forest




*

An unexpected surprise and beautiful to see for me. The Mount Hypipamee Crater a huge volcanic diatreme located south-east of Herberton on the Atherton Tableland in Far North Queensland, Australia. It is 61 metres in diameter and 82 metres deep.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 16, 2021)

What else can you say about two butterflies?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

The mandarin duck in our local river, hiding in some twigs.., after a fight with several Mallards...


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 17, 2021)

Longfellow's Wayside Inn:  Below is a winter pic I took of the Wayside Inn.  Dating back to 1716, this tavern was the source for Henry Wadsworth Longfellow's T_ales Of A Wayside Inn_. The inn is located at coordinates 42.357011, -71.469150.







I could easily render this photo into an artwork - and probably will at some point.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 17, 2021)

Pigeon Point Beach, Tobago


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 17, 2021)

Sunset at North Cape Norway. Well actually not sunset, but midnight sun. I took this picture at midnight on July 1st 2016. This was the lowest point the sun got that "night".


----------



## RnR (Feb 17, 2021)

Exploring a World War 2 tank in the western Solomon Islands.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

Our local little yacht club


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 18, 2021)

Looks lovely holly. I'd love to try a holiday on a boat like that or a narrow boat but there's alway the question of accessibility for me


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Looks lovely holly. I'd love to try a holiday on a boat like that or a narrow boat but there's alway the question of accessibility for me


we own a 70 foot  narrowboat , most people on this forum have seen it.. ... access for you on a narrowboat would be easy, just need a ramp to get onto the deck... and another small one to get down into the galley ( double doors down to the galley)  and you'd be fine... ..a cabin cruiser would be a little more difficult for you


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

Bar boat at the marina in Southern Spain....


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> we own a 70 foot  narrowboat , most people on this forum have seen it.. ... access for you on a narrowboat would be easy, just need a ramp to get onto the deck... and another small one to get down into the galley ( double doors down to the galley)  and you'd be fine... ..a cabin cruiser would be a little more difficult for you


Sounds lovely. I guess once on board I could probably scoot around on my hands and bum like I often do at home


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Sounds lovely. I guess once on board I could probably scoot around on my hands and bum like I often do at home


no reason why not, tbh, most of the furniture is lower than standard furniture, and also attached to the walls so you wouldn't tip it over...


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 18, 2021)

Himeji Castle Japan. I travelled round Japan in April 2019 during cherry blossom time. It was so beautiful. Himeji Castle is in the James Bond film You Only Live Twice. There's a fairly stiff slope up to the castle, but there were loads of helpful Japanese people to help wheel me up. Inside you can climb up to the top floor, the stairs are steep as hell but I managed to scoot all the way up on my hands and bottom. Luckily I could take a breather on each floor


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Himeji Castle Japan. I travelled round Japan in April 2019 during cherry blossom time. It was so beautiful. Himeji Castle is in the James Bond film You Only Live Twice. There's a fairly stiff slope up to the castle, but there were loads of helpful Japanese people to help wheel me up. Inside you can climb up to the top floor, the stairs are steep as hell but I managed to scoot all the way up on my hands and bottom. Luckily I could take a breather on each floor
> 
> View attachment 150494


ha!! you're superhuman.....   ... you've fooled us all...


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ha!! you're superhuman.....   ... you've fooled us all...


I wish I was. I was half dead after that


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I wish I was. I was half dead after that


I can imagine...I've got both legs and I would have been knackered too....


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 18, 2021)

I think you can do most things if you're determined enough


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 18, 2021)

Thinking Of Spring:






Picture taken on the bank of an old millpond stream.


----------



## RnR (Feb 18, 2021)

The cascading waterfalls that line the sides of Doubtful Sound in New Zealand's South Island. Quite amazing to see so many.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 19, 2021)

This Garden Path . . . . .






. . . . . was once a rail bed atop an old trolley bridge.  It'called the Bridge of Flowers and is located at coordinates 42.604128, -72.740390.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

our local town centre shopping area boulevard


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 19, 2021)

A house without water!

A house without heat!!


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 19, 2021)

Dawn, Ayers Rock, Australia


----------



## RnR (Feb 19, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> This Garden Path . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an interesting transformation, looks so tranquil and pretty now. Thanks Jon.


----------



## RnR (Feb 19, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> A house without water!
> View attachment 150710
> A house without heat!!
> View attachment 150711


Hope things improve in Texas ASAP. All my very best with coping, awful for you.


----------



## RnR (Feb 19, 2021)

*Brahminy Kites at Sunset.*






Taken one evening from our apartment on the Gold Coast Australia. The brahminy kite is a medium-sized bird of prey found in the Indian subcontinent, Southeast Asia and Australia.


----------



## RnR (Feb 19, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Dawn, Ayers Rock, Australia
> View attachment 150712


*The Ancients : At Australia’s Spiritual Heart*






An amazing time-lapse video featuring spectacular changing conditions at Uluru (Ayers Rock).


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 20, 2021)

*When Turkeys Lurk and Watch You Work*:   Picture taken from my basement work shop when turkeys walked up to the window to see what was going on.






I will probably crop the turkey on the left for a more focused bird pic.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 20, 2021)

Tarangire National Park Tanzania, October 2019

This group of elephants crossed the track in front of our landrover and took a mudbath about 10 meters away from us


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 21, 2021)

*Smack Emma C. Berry*:






The fishing sloop whose stern is showing (i.e., the Emma C. Berry) is one of the oldest surviving vessels of its type in the US and is designated as a national landmark. It was built in 1866 in Noank, CT, and is of a sail type known as a Noank smack, sloop smack or well smack. The well smack design has a pyramid-shaped well amidships with holes in the hull so that fresh water can flow through the well, thus keeping fish alive for transport to market.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *Smack Emma C. Berry*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you mean one of the oldest in the USA ?...great photo btw...


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> do you mean one of the oldest in the USA ?...great photo btw...


Yes.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 21, 2021)

My favorite Caribbean vacation spot, Riu Palace Hotel, Aruba. 
Powdery fine sand & calm, warm, azure blue water.


----------



## RnR (Feb 21, 2021)

*The Australian Tree Kangaroo.*






Such interesting creatures and ones I've enjoyed watching and drawing.


----------



## RnR (Feb 21, 2021)

*Mount Warning from Cram's Farm.*






Mount Warning or Wollumbin is a mountain in the Tweed Range in the Northern Rivers region of NSW, Australia formed from a volcanic plug of the now-extinct Tweed Volcano. It is famous for being the first place on mainland Australia to receive the sun’s rays each day. Apparently the climbing track has recently been closed. I count myself lucky having reached the summit twice when I was much younger and fitter.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 22, 2021)

Lovely photos everyone.

This is the classic Japanese bullet train Shinkansen at Tokyo Central Station. I've never seen cleaner trains or station. There's absolutely no litter anywhere. The red markings on the platform have the coach number on them and tell you where to stand and queue. When the train stops the door to your coach is exactly opposite the marking. Don't do what I did and cross the yellow line when the train is about to depart, the station master will have a minor fit.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 22, 2021)

*One Man's Homespun Morgan*:  Below is a photo taken of one man's project to build a car similar to the UK's 3-wheel Morgan out of parts laying around his home and shop. 






I had stopped by the man's house years ago when he had his creation out in the driveway.  That man was legendary AMA hall-of-fame member Joe Bolger.  Joe was one of the rare ones, a motocross champion, motorcycle maven, a really good wrench, an inventor with a number of patents, toolmaker and a really nice man.  SIL Kevin and I first met Joe when he helped us find a good fishing hole.  He saw us stopped by the road looking at a map, asked if he could help and then drove us to the spot in his antique Pierce Arrow. Joe died last year at age 90 after a fall.  He was a class act who stood a little taller than the rest  BTW, the hubcaps on that car above were made from lids to some of his wife's pans.


----------



## RnR (Feb 22, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Lovely photos everyone.
> 
> This is the classic Japanese bullet train Shinkansen at Tokyo Central Station. I've never seen cleaner trains or station. There's absolutely no litter anywhere. The red markings on the platform have the coach number on them and tell you where to stand and queue. When the train stops the door to your coach is exactly opposite the marking. Don't do what I did and cross the yellow line when the train is about to depart, the station master will have a minor fit.
> 
> View attachment 151346


So impressive, thanks Glowworm.


----------



## RnR (Feb 22, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *One Man's Homespun Morgan*:  Below is a photo taken of one man's project to build a car similar to the UK's 3-wheel Morgan out of parts laying around his home and shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful photo and such an interesting story, thanks Jon.


----------



## RnR (Feb 22, 2021)

A platypus spotted at Eungella National Park in Queensland, Australia.






So hard to see and photograph clearly in the wild.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 23, 2021)

RnR said:


> A platypus spotted at Eungella National Park in Queensland, Australia.


Never got to see one of those when I was in Australia.

Swedish countryside in the village of Sundborn home to one of Sweden's most famous painters Carl Larsson. Typical Swedish red painted house


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

Cabin on the London Eye on a dull day on my 60th birthday ... we were on the cabin above... 






Level with us now...


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 23, 2021)

Did that with my grandsons two years ago this summer holly. They loved it


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 23, 2021)

The Yard Out Back:  Taken after the first snowfall this winter.


----------



## RnR (Feb 23, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Never got to see one of those when I was in Australia.
> 
> Swedish countryside in the village of Sundborn home to one of Sweden's most famous painters Carl Larsson. Typical Swedish red painted house
> 
> View attachment 151508


 That Swedish house looks so tranquil, thank you Glowworm.


----------



## RnR (Feb 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Cabin on the London Eye on a dull day on my 60th birthday ... we were on the cabin above...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Such a spectacular ride.


----------



## RnR (Feb 23, 2021)

*Musky rat-kangaroo*





_
It looks like a miniature wallaby and is about the size of a large rat ... so cute._

Was lucky enough to film and photograph this unique tiny, very rare and elusive Australian species near Mount Lewis in the Wet Tropics World Heritage Area in Far North Queensland.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Cabin on the London Eye on a dull day on my 60th birthday ... we were on the cabin above...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic photos hollydolly, what a great thing to do on your 60th.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 23, 2021)

Flying Dolphin filmed in Moorea 2018


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 24, 2021)

The sight and sound of waterwheels on working grist mills is a treat when you're out riding (or just out and about).






This mill is just down the road from the old Wayside Inn pictured previously. It was built (i.e. paid for) by Henry Ford in one of his quests to preserve Americana.  The mill still grinds flour and cornmeal on occasion and is a popular backdrop for wedding photos.  It is located at coordinates 42.357190, -71.473935.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Glorious... ^^^^*


----------



## RnR (Feb 24, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> The sight and sound of waterwheels on working grist mills is a treat when you're out riding (or just out and about).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful photo Jon, I can almost hear the water.


----------



## RnR (Feb 24, 2021)

*Only a mother, or father, could love them.*






Black-necked storks with offspring photographed in Port Douglas, Far North Queensland, Australia. They are a resident species across the Indian Subcontinent and Southeast Asia with a disjunct population in Australia.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 24, 2021)

A diamond shaped house with unique characteristics.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 24, 2021)

Days end; Kennebecasis River - Gondola Point, New Brunswick 2020.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

My granddaughter, Ariel, when she was 4, modeling a custom bike my son built for a buddy of his (to be used as an advertising prop).


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> My granddaughter, Ariel, when she was 4, modeling a custom bike my son built for a buddy of his (to be used as an advertising prop).
> 
> View attachment 151861
> View attachment 151862


What a beautiful child.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> What a beautiful child.


Thank you, Mellow. She's 10 now and still a beauty.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 25, 2021)

*Winter Night Garden*: Taken in the late evening at a botanical garden we used to belong to.


----------



## RnR (Feb 25, 2021)

*Ancient Australian Rock Art.*






Photographed in Carnarvon Gorge, a remote site in the rugged ranges of Queensland's central highlands, Australia. Was surprised to find a mossy waterfall area in this otherwise very arid area.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 26, 2021)

An 1889 stone bridge not far from the Clara Barton homestead.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 26, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *Winter Night Garden*: Taken in the late evening at a botanical garden we used to belong to.


Love that!!


----------



## RnR (Feb 26, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> An 1889 stone bridge not far from the Clara Barton homestead.


Beautiful photo, thanks Jon. Wasn't aware of who Clara Barton was until I looked her up. What an amazing and caring soul.
_
Clarissa Harlowe Barton was a pioneering American nurse who founded the American Red Cross. She was a hospital nurse in the American Civil War, a teacher, and a patent clerk. Barton is noteworthy for doing humanitarian work and civil rights advocacy at a time before women had the right to vote. She was inducted into the National Women's Hall of Fame in 1973._


----------



## RnR (Feb 26, 2021)

*Childhood Memories.*

_Myself with "Tom the Rabbit Inspector" who lived at our rural property in central western NSW Australia. A great friend and companion when I was little. Treasured memories._


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 26, 2021)

RnR said:


> *Childhood Memories.*
> 
> _Myself with "Tom the Rabbit Inspector" who lived at our rural property in central western NSW Australia. A great friend and companion when I was little. Treasured memories._


Dad has lots of skinned rabbits like those on your wall RnR, I think there was a bounty on skins back then, absolutely plague proportions.  I'd go with him every night and he'd set the traps - he'd settle it into the dirt, cover the flat metal bit with newspaper and gently sprinkle dirt on top and then hammer the spike on a chain into the ground to hold it firmly.  Next day he'd pick up the rabbit, twist its neck so quickly and efficiently, it never knew what happened.  Growing up on a farm soon puts things into perspective concerning animals.  He was a gentle man in a brutal world, he knocked a man out on the neighbouring property one day when he saw him beating his horse almost to death.   He was an old man when I was born, he was one of the excited young men who went away to WW1 for a great adventure and got shot soon after arriving, he was carted off to an English hospital to recover and then sent back to the front.  When WWII rolled around he rejoined but stayed at home and taught young soldiers how to stay alive.  When he came back home once during this time on leave, 9 months later I was born in 1944. 
Funny thing, he never seemed to exhibit any stress/anger or PTS symptoms from his first world war experience, I'm sure he had them but never said a word about it.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 27, 2021)

*Old 1700s Sawmill In Fall*:  One of my favorite autumn photos that I just re-converted from RAW format with new software.


----------



## Lara (Feb 27, 2021)

I always cut around the stem of Bell Peppers and pull it out before chopping and
cooking because it gets rid of a lot of seeds quickly and easily. But this time it reminded
me of a swan or flamingo or a bird of some kind.

It has an extra pepper beginning to grow I guess. I used an older iPhone so quality is 
not exactly steller. I've never seen that before and never since.


----------



## RnR (Feb 27, 2021)

*Visiting Kennedy Island in the Solomon Islands a while back.*

During WWII on 2 August 1943 the Motor Torpedo Boat PT-109 was rammed by the Japanese destroyer Amagiri and sank. The boat's commander Lt. John F. Kennedy, future U.S. President who saved all but two of his crew.

Around 2am on 2 August 1943, a moonless night, Kennedy’s boat was idling on one engine to avoid detection of her wake by Japanese aircraft when the crew realised they were in the path of the Japanese destroyer Amagiri. The PT-109 crew had less than ten seconds to get the engines up to speed, and were run down by the destroyer between Kolombangara and Ghizo Island.






The eleven survivors clung to PT-109’s bow section as it drifted slowly south. Kennedy, who had been on the Harvard University swim team, used a life jacket strap clenched between his teeth to tow his badly burned senior enlisted machinist mate, MM1 Patrick McMahon to the nearest island. It took four hours for the crew to reach their destination 5.6 kilometres away without interference by sharks or crocodiles. The island was only 91 metres in diameter, with no food or water. The crew had to hide from passing Japanese barges.

Kennedy swam to Naru and Olasana islands, a round trip of about 4 kilometres in search of help and food. He then led his men to Olasana Island, which had coconut trees and drinkable water. Kennedy and his men survived for six days on coconuts before they were found by native scouts. The island is currently also known as Kennedy Island.


----------



## RnR (Feb 27, 2021)

Lara said:


> I always cut around the stem of Bell Peppers and pull it out before chopping and
> cooking because it gets rid of a lot of seeds quickly and easily. But this time it reminded
> me of a swan or flamingo or a bird of some kind.
> 
> ...


So unusual and thanks for posting. I love bell peppers, we call them capsicums down here in Australia.


----------



## RnR (Feb 27, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *Old 1700s Sawmill In Fall*:  One of my favorite autumn photos that I just re-converted from RAW format with new software.


Absolutely stunning photo ... such clarity and composition along with the beautiful subject matter.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2021)

Grand Children (1 Great) 2019 Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

Wow!! Your kids have been busy , Ken.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Wow!! Your kids have been busy , Ken.....


I think they peeked on us!!


----------



## Lizzie00 (Feb 28, 2021)

Peeping Tom...eeeeeeekkk


----------



## RnR (Feb 28, 2021)

*Rainbow lorikeet on my balcony.*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

RnR said:


> *Rainbow lorikeet on my balcony.*


WoW! WoW!! How gloriously gorgeous ...I really wish we had beautiful coloured birds in the UK ...even in Spain the parakeets are just green. Mind you, if I had to choose between the colour and the noise, I'd choose the boring colours..


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 1, 2021)

*Autumn In Vermont*: Riding down roads like this in nice fall weather make me so happy that I can't hardly stand it.  






That you generally don't find the tourists, noisemakers and leaf-peepers on back roads like this is a gift.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

...and this is where I live....no tourists here..


----------



## RnR (Mar 1, 2021)

Love those autumn photos Jon and Hollydolly. We don't get autumn here, too semi-tropical.

Autumn in my back garden today, sunny and warm at 32ºC/89.6ºF. Frangipanis enjoying it and lots of butterflies out and about.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

RnR said:


> Love those autumn photos Jon and Hollydolly. We don't get autumn here, too semi-tropical.
> 
> Autumn in my back garden today, sunny and warm at 32ºC/89.6ºF. Frangipanis enjoying it and lots of butterflies out and about.


Yes I know what you mean it's the same at our 2nd home in Southern Spain


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 2, 2021)

Probably more of a guy's than gal's subject, this particular photo was taken from inside the roundhouse at Steamtown in Scranton, PA.






For those who might be interested, the steam engine in the photo is a 1903 ALCO 2-8-0 steam locomotive.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

Oh No I love trains, I live in the land of vintage  steam trains.....


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 2, 2021)

The front of the house a couple of weeks ago after a snow and ice storm.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 2, 2021)

I made this collection of our 3 Great Grand Children and use it for my laptop wall paper.
Hudson is now 5 years old..
.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

Hudson's little top is hilarious, he's quite the handsome fella already


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Hudson's little top is hilarious, he's quite the handsome fella already


----------



## RnR (Mar 2, 2021)

Love your grandchildren photos Ken N Tx, so beautiful.


----------



## Dana (Mar 2, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Probably more of a guy's than gal's subject, this particular photo was taken from inside the roundhouse at Steamtown in Scranton, PA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I loved trains as a child and still do.. my favourite mode of vacation transport!_


----------



## RnR (Mar 2, 2021)

*A life-size giant crocodile memorial seen in Normanton, far north Queensland.*






According to local information, in July 1957, Krystina Pawlowski an attractive blonde Polish immigrant then aged 30, killed Australia's biggest known crocodile with a single shot on the banks of the Norman River near the Gulf of Carpentaria town of Normanton. The saltwater crocodile measured 8.63m, a size unheard of in Australia.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 3, 2021)

*Once A Very Dangerous Place*: Below is a newly-restored picture from an old 35 mm. slide. Taken during the Cold War, it a view of Checkpoint C (i.e., Checkpoint Charlie) at the intersection of Friedrichstraße and Zimmerstraße in Berlin, Germany. I was about to cross over and get a look inside East Germany. A few years earlier, WWIII almost started here.






In October of 1961, a series of events led to American tanks being in a head-to-head standoff with Soviet tanks at this intersection.  The crisis was averted when the Kennedy brothers' relation with a KGB spy provided a conduit for more direct communications with Khrushchev.   It should be noted that the charismatic, but less-than-brilliant Kennedy boys fancied themselves as James Bond types and were known to dip their pens into mob and KGB ink.  Kennedy got the poorer end of the deal as the Soviets continued to build up their tank presence in and around Berlin and fortify the wall. 

Checkpoint C was the only place the East Germans/Soviets would allow diplomats, military personnel and foreign visitors to go through. It was also where prisoner swaps were made. There were always people hanging around watching each other and everything that was going on or going by.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 3, 2021)

Now this is taking your love for your pets to a new level. Taken in Takayama, Japan. The stroller is specially for dogs. Piccolo cane - Small dog. Just a short way down the street was a shop that sold these strollers and anything else you might need to make your dog happy.


----------



## asp3 (Mar 3, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Now this is taking your love for your pets to a new level. Taken in Takayama, Japan. The stroller is specially for dogs. Piccolo cane - Small dog. Just a short way down the street was a shop that sold these strollers and anything else you might need to make your dog happy.
> 
> View attachment 152979



We've had a stroller for our boys for more than six years.  Here's a picture of them in it.


----------



## RnR (Mar 3, 2021)

Lucky pampered pooches Glowworm and your boys looks very cute in their stroller asp3. Think dogs deserve a little or a lot of pampering for all the love, loyalty and  companionship they give. I don't have a dog now. Pictured is our last dog when she was a puppy. She was a very loveable cuddly little Chinese Shar-Pei ... a veritable bag of wrinkles with a blue tongue. Also very catlike in her habits and cleanliness. Had her for many years and still miss her.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 4, 2021)

*The Village Green*:  A favorite stopping point.






This small town village green is a great stopping/stretching point when I am riding out in the western part of the state.  With lunch in hand that was packed in the pannier, this is about as nice a place to stop and eat as can be found.  In all the times I've stopped here (usually on weekends), I've only seen one other person and he was watching the swallows nest on a nearby building.  As you know, swallows keep the flying insects down, making for a more pleasant stop.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *The Village Green*:  A favorite stopping point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


our villages are very small, hence the village green being smaller still, not big enough to have a lake sadly....


----------



## RnR (Mar 5, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *The Village Green*:  A favorite stopping point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo, looks beautiful Jon. I'm not surprised you choose to stop there.


----------



## MrPants (Mar 7, 2021)

New friend Coconut Joe on a beach in French Polynesia; 2018.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 8, 2021)

Riding In A Winter Wonderland:






Between the black ice, sheet ice and snow ice, the road was a little sketchy.  With gravity in full play and adhesion not, it was a good idea to go around curves slowly and straight up.  Having seen me get a little sideways on the last curve, SIL was being very cautious.  It was a great, if somewhat frosty, ride nevertheless.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

just 2 weeks ago..and now the farm machinery is all out planting and ploughing....


----------



## RnR (Mar 8, 2021)

*Bay of Islands, North Island in New Zealand.*


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 9, 2021)

*The Ides Of Marsh*:






Just a rather pleasant piece of marsh land with a gravel track running through it.  It is most pleasant in late spring and fall, before and after the mosquitoes.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 9, 2021)

My son and daughter-in-law on their trip to New Zealand. They fell in love with the place.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 9, 2021)

My two little dogs keeping warm in front of the Dog Fireplace In February. Hoping for warmer weather in March.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 10, 2021)

*Not The Fog In The Bog*: 






I shot this photo last year while riding down a favorite road.  At the time, I thought it would make an interesting photo, but am still unsure about that.  There was just a spot of sunlight out on the wetlands that, when converted from RAW, looked like fog as the camera tried to adjust for the various light levels and over exposed the sunlit area.  Some would say this shot called for HDR manipulation but I don't do that.

Stopping to take photos like this provides a nice break in the intense concentration you need to safely ride a motorcycle at speed on roads that are less than stellar.  Your sensory clock can slow down to match the serenity of your surroundings.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *Not The Fog In The Bog*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It IS interesting, but for me it's the contrast between the vibrant vegetation in the foreground and the dead trees in the background.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

Another of my strays . . .


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 11, 2021)

There is not much to say about this photo other than I was at the right place at the right time to meet up with an obliging bird.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 13, 2021)

*Island In A Sea Of Ice On A Warm Afternoon*:  






I took this photo two days ago, thinking it might make an interesting picture.  It was one of those rare, warm (i.e., 70°) afternoons that come once or twice in March.   I pulled the motorcycle off the road, took the camera out of the tank bag and zoomed out over the ice to capture the shot.  Because of the over-exposure of the sky, I had to mess with the sky a bit with one of the AI apps.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 13, 2021)

That is a really neat picture!


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 13, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> That is a really neat picture!


Thank you.  I sometimes have difficulty knowing whether a picture is likeable or interesting to others so comments, good or bad, are greatly appreciated.


----------



## MrPants (Mar 13, 2021)

Ocean sunset 2016


----------



## RnR (Mar 13, 2021)

*Cape Hillsborough National Park near Mackay on the central Queensland coast, Australia.*


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 14, 2021)

On a hike this afternoon with my lady friend. The dogs aren't mine, they just turned up and hiked along with us all the way back to where we parked. Fortunately, that's where their people parked, too. This is 20-some mi. NE of Placerville, CA.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 15, 2021)

Picture was taken by from a covered bridge over the Ware River in MA.  There happened to be a good number of people around the bridge, one of whom was in this picture under the tree.  Since her actions and clothing seemed a distraction, I took her out using Photoshop.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 16, 2021)

My older daughter and I posing for a “maybe someday “ photo (taken at the Mighty Eighth museum near Savannah GA). Several years ago.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 17, 2021)

I think my son took this picture,, was at one of the first camping areas we  stayed at when in Michigan.
Its been framed & hangs  upstairs


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 20, 2021)

*Redhead In The Clouds*:   Below is a favorite photo of my trusty steed (a.k.a. the redhead), taken at a mountain lookout.






This is a 2014 BMW Gelände Straße (meaning land/street for on/off road).  The tank bag up front is where I store my camera, papers and anything else I might need to grab without getting off.  The backpack that's top rear contains an electric jacket liner, balaclava, hydration pack with drinking tube (hanging down) for drinking water while riding, gloves and other misc. stuff.  The side case panniers carry the normal road stuff (e.g., tire repair tools/kit, rain gear, camera bag, hydrogen peroxide for cleaning bugs off anything, etc.)  There's also an integrated, Garmin-built GPS navigation unit that also displays all the bikes functions (e.g.,  gas, oil, oil, pressure, engine and air temperature, tire pressure, DTE, etc.). 

The nice thing about this motorcycle is that it has a unique front suspension (called a telelever) that separates the two functions of wheel alignment and wheel damping/suspension.   This gives you improved control on terrain that's not smooth.  Both front and rear suspension are electronically adjustable for a hard, medium or soft ride.  The latter setting is especially helpful for old bones over a rough road.  Anti-lock breaks and cruise control are standard.  The bike also has what's called "throttle by wire" where throttle setting and response is electronically controlled.   The amount of throttle response can be varied according to road conditions.  This motorcycle is a compromise between the big road sofas that cruise smooth roads from bar to bar and the small dirt bikes that try to emulate a mountain goat.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

One of our favourite beach bars in Spain....


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 20, 2021)

Bull elk ,, elk county, PA

Was leaning against port-a potty,, when this  bull  started calling  to his harem.
Used the zoom on my camera to get  get this picture about  10 years ago.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> One of our favourite beach bars in Spain....


May you soon be able to enjoy it again @hollydolly !


----------



## jujube (Mar 20, 2021)

View from the back of the motorcycle cruising down Main Street at Daytona Bike Week a few years ago.  He needed a haircut; I needed to get off that #@^%!* bike...….


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 21, 2021)

*A Really Nice Old Mill*: Below is a 1600s Cape Cod grist mill. It has been restored/rebuilt over the years and still operates during the tourist season.






The picture was taken late December at coordinates 41.757675, -70.500241.   It should be noted that there's (free) natural spring water flowing next to the mill.  People put it in bottles and jugs to take with them.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> May you soon be able to enjoy it again @hollydolly !


Unfortunately not this year it would seem, according to out govt directives yesterday  CS..but thank you ...


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2021)

Go Syracuse. They beat West Virginia.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 25, 2021)

*Old Jelly Mill Falls*:  Below is a small section of stepped waterfalls located at coordinates 42.914756, -72.614915. The cascading steps of granite make for wonderful place to stop if you're anywhere in the neighborhood. 






The waterfall consists of a series of stepped falls and miniature cascades that mark the last hurrah of a brook that terminates just downstream of the falls as it flows under VT 30 and into the West River. The picture was taken during a low water period and only shows a few of the steps.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 30, 2021)

Below is an old trolley bridge at coordinates 42.604114, -72.740446. 





The bridge was converted into an over-the-water flower garden by local horticulturalists.  The picture was taken on on of those rare riding days when the weather was very good and there was no wind whatsoever.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 30, 2021)

This is an Anglican Church here in Americus. The photos doesn’t really do justice to how lovely it is.  Two things I especially like about it, it has a lychgate (far left, hard to see, sorry) and when they redid the roof last year, they used real slate.  I’ll bet it’s lovely inside too... one of these days I’ll take a look


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 5, 2021)

*Mystic In Apri*l:  






Looking from the common towards where the 1841 Chas. Morgan is docked.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

Taken a few days ago...


Alpacas...


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 6, 2021)

*River Scene*:   A nice quiet spot that I pass by when heading out of town to the west. 






Some of the words that might  describe this spot are natural, uninhabited, bucolic, serene and quiet. A few moments spent are are probably good for a drop in BP.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *River Scene*:   A nice quiet spot that I pass by when heading out of town to the west.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many of your photos jon, look as tho' they could have been taken here, in my neighbourhood...


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 7, 2021)

*Beaver Swamp*:  Not much you can say about this that isn't already apparent in the photo.






Taken yesterday, I liked this picture so much that I put a copyright on it.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *Beaver Swamp*:  Not much you can say about this that isn't already apparent in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like something from Myst... fabulous


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 8, 2021)

*Backyards*:   I posted a pic of the formal gardens behind Robert Lincoln's VT home, both in another thread here and on another forum.  The comments I got on another forum noted that taking care of those gardens wouldn't leave much time to ride.  I then posted this pic of our back yard, noting that Mother Nature takes care of it, free of charge.






Picture was taken in late fall.  Personally, I prefer the above to more formal gardens, but that's just me.  It's where the deer and the antelope play, along with the turkeys, bears, moose, fox, rabbits, coyotes, chickens, hawks possums, et. al.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 8, 2021)

after a high wind broke this tree in half


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 13, 2021)

*Not Your Average House*:  When doing a little motorcycle route planning, you sometimes stumble upon places you stumbled on before but don't remember what they were.  This house was one we stumbled upon - riding by and then doing a 180 to see what it was.  We didn't know what it was then and I couldn't remember what or where it was when I stumbled across it again in the picture archives yesterday.






With some detective work, I learned this place is called Santarella and was the home of English-born sculptor Sir Henry Hudson Kitson (1864 - 1947).  Kitson apparently spent the last 25 years of his life building this rather  unique cottage.  It was once an old barn that he transformed into his personal home and studio.  It is believed Kitson designed the structure to mimic old British houses.

The property also contains a cluster of other unique structures that sit in a lush garden.  Sir Henry also  converted an old silo into an additional studio that has since been converted into a cozy cottage.   Shown below is a picture of the converted silo.  I am unsure of this picture's origin, whether from the internet or the SIL's camera, since it wasn't from one of my cameras.






Sir Henry is noted for a number of sculptures in the Boston area , the Vicksburg National Military Park and other locations. Santarella is located in the town of Tryingham, MA, at coordinates  42.254727, -73.214332.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 13, 2021)

That’s my daughter, on left, and my son checking for manatees, but they hadn’t gathered yet. This is Geddes Park at Crane creek, one of many parks here in Melbourne.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 13, 2021)

Once again we replanted our front flower pots. The heat killed the last ones. These plants are designed to do good in hot sun.


----------



## RnR (Apr 16, 2021)

JonDouglas ... an exhibition at the state gallery where I live ... "The Motorcycle".

Imagine you would enjoy it, if you could visit.






https://www.qagoma.qld.gov.au/whats-on/exhibitions/themotorcycle


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2021)

1958. San Miguel mission, CA. Day off from Army base.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

Took this today in my neighbours sheep farm. The ewes had just lambed and this little one was only hours old....


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 18, 2021)

A Nice Old Bridge:  Constructed of stones with no mortar, this bridge was built by hand in 1866 by one Adolphus Porter.  






The bridge is located in New Salem, MA, at coordinates 42.534173, -72.302773 just off Rt 122 at Quabbin Gate 30. It's short walk in off the road and spans a branch of the Swift River, which flows into the Quabbin Reservoir. The road was for horse and buggy/wagon traffic into the area. It was never paved and became a walking trail when much of the surrounding land was taken for the reservoir.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> A Nice Old Bridge:  Constructed of stones with no mortar, this bridge was built by hand in 1866 by one Adolphus Porter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture, we have many of these types of brdiges over streams , I think I may have posted some...


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 20, 2021)

Growing up in a farm town, I have this thing for barns.  Being someone who likes the look and smell of them, I had to take a picture of this one.







This was another ride-by where it suddenly hit me what I had passed, so I did a quick 180 and got the shot - of an old bank barn with a ramp to the hayloft.  I hadn't seen one of these in over 60 years.  Also, there's some seriously valuable barnwood on that structure.


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 25, 2021)

There's a story here:






Immediately after taking the above photo, the camera went crazy and had a complete and total breakdown.  The focusing square in the viewfinder broke up into little pieces that moved randomly around the screen.  The lens zoom quit working and none of the buttons or controls would work.  After some great help from the manufacturer's support center, I learned that camera computers, like their desktop counterparts, occasionally need a shutdown, reset and restart.  Knowing how to do this is something you should take on the road with you, as I now do.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 16, 2021)

*Photography & Art*:  There is a grey area between artistry and photography where images taken with a camera are then further rendered by hand to make them more visually interesting and/or appealing.  Often, Photoshop is the medium for this, where a number of digital tools are used to change the image.  Beyond Photoshop, there is now a plethora of other tools, both standalone applications and image filters that can be used to alter the image.  It is perhaps like working on multiple sheets of canvas with multiple brushes, tools and palettes and then merging the various canvas impression together using a variety of merging (i.e., blend mode) techniques.  Below is the result of one such set of mergers. 






The original photo was taken at high noon with a lifeless, hazy sky that came out over-exposed, thus reflecting in the water as such.  With a bit of work on the sky and atmospherics (e.g., spectral light, haze/fog, moisture, clouds, etc.), the scene changed from one of midday "BLAH" to one of dusk color without disrupting the overall natural beauty of the scene captured by the camera.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *Photography & Art*:  There is a grey area between artistry and photography where images taken with a camera are then further rendered by hand to make them more visually interesting and/or appealing.  Often, Photoshop is the medium for this, where a number of digital tools are used to change the image.  Beyond Photoshop, there is now a plethora of other tools, both standalone applications and image filters that can be used to alter the image.  It is perhaps like working on multiple sheets of canvas with multiple brushes, tools and palettes and then merging the various canvas impression together using a variety of merging (i.e., blend mode) techniques.  Below is the result of one such set of mergers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow...so what did you use to alter this ?


----------



## JonDouglas (May 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> wow...so what did you use to alter this ?


Hollydolly, I used a good number of different tools in a number of different applications, specifically DXO Photolab, Photoshop, Luminar and various Topaz apps.  First was conversion from RAW to JPG format with lens correction thrown in.  Next was some cropping and perspective correction due to lens compression.  Next was color and contrast adjustments.  Last was sky, water and atmospheric changes.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Hollydolly, I used a good number of different tools in a number of different applications, specifically DXO Photolab, Photoshop, Luminar and various Topaz apps.


I envy you, I just can't get my head around any photoshop style apps...


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Hollydolly, I used a good number of different tools in a number of different applications, specifically DXO Photolab, Photoshop, Luminar and various Topaz apps.  First was conversion from RAW to JPG format with lens correction thrown in.  Next was some cropping and perspective correction due to lens compression.  Next was color and contrast adjustments.  Last was sky, water and atmospheric changes.


Far too complicated for me I'm afraid... but it makes _your_ photos look very professional


----------



## Murrmurr (May 16, 2021)

My son and his family after the release date for the new season of The Mandalorian was announced.
It's going to air in late summer. Apparently, they can't wait.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2021)

Our content 15 year old cat


----------



## Murrmurr (May 18, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Our content 15 year old catView attachment 165622


I see the silver but I'd never guess your cat is 15! You take really good care of him/her, obviously.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I see the silver but I'd never guess your cat is 15! You take really good care of him/her, obviously.


Thank you. We try and take care of all family members the best we can


----------



## JonDouglas (May 25, 2021)

*A Haunted Bridge?*   Below is the Eunice Williams covered bridge. There's a tragic story here.






In 1704, Mohawk Indians raided the frontier town of Deerfield, Mass, capturing the local pastor John Williams, along with his family. Williams' wife, Eunice, had just given birth. Still weak from childbirth and having walked almost 10 miles in the snow, Eunice was unable to cross the river where the bridge now stands. As was the fate of those who could not keep up, Eunice was slain by one of the Mohawks. Legend, lore and locals say her ghost cries out at night in anguish under the bridge. I cannot help but think of that poor woman every time I ride across on my way north and west.

For a more complete story, see Deerfield History Of Eunice Mather Williams


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

I've seen that bridge on the internet quite often,,,,,


----------



## RnR (May 26, 2021)

My son got these shots of the lunar eclipse we had here overnight, Gold Coast in Queensland.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 29, 2021)

Another, hopefully artful, photograph.






Photo was taken on the docks at Mystic Seaport, CT.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 3, 2021)

What could be more enjoyable to someone who likes trains than being tableside to a minty-fresh, old EMD GP?






When a kid like me who likes trains needs a train "fix", the place to go is where the chances of seeing the most trainage in the shortest period of time is the greatest and the seating most comfortable.  One of my favorites is the old train station in Palmer, MA, where two railrod lines cross - CSX and NECR.  Now a restaurant, the old station is a great place for railfans to hang out and one I head towards when the old body needs a rest from the bike and the mind a rest from the constant situational awareness required to ride safely.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 11, 2021)

Below are two pictures of the Bridge of Flowers, which is a repurposed old trolley bridge in Shelburne Falls, MA.  The bridge is a favorite photo spot I like to visit once or twice a year.





This subject takes at least two photos, one of the bridge and another on it.  






Newly reopened following the covid lockdown, there aren't as many buds blooming as usual but time will fix that and we'll ride back there for some macro photography.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

My daughter's  old arthritic rescue staffie.. who could no longer walk very well , being given a  hand to swim  to relieve her muscles... by my ex  s-i-l


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2021)

One of the last photos I took of our camper in Sylvan Beach, NY. We sold it and are staying in Florida full time now.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 12, 2021)

*Droning On A Bit*: After several flights today, I am starting to gain better control of the drone and form some hypotheses about what makes for a good picture.   Today, I went to the town common in an attempt to find an open spot that gave me reasonable POV access to the local church.   I was worried about the only open spot  because there was a woman sitting on a nearby bench holding her pet (support) duck.  Acting like support ducks on a leash were a common thing, I asked if flying the drone would upset the duck.  She said no and told me to please fly as it would amuse the duck (I am not making this up) but don't take any pictures of her.  Anyway, I launched the drone and figured  I would go up to a height above the small trees and at or slightly above the roof line of the church.  The resulting pic is below.






What I learned was this idea (i.e., shooting about or slightly above the roofline of the subject building) turned out pretty well, perhaps well enough to be a rule of thumb for future shots.    An added bonus was the drama of the sky to put the whole picture into a greater perspective and context.   I am pleased with the picture.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 12, 2021)

I like the  picture.
Did you  have to  touch it up?

We were out & about  today,,had  one of those should have bought my camera with us.

Were driving  though a small Amish area,, could see what looked like a 2 wheeled cart pulled by a horse, ahead.

As we passed it, there was a light  boat  on it with its driver sitting on a  board.
We guess he was heading to  small lake to go fishing.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 12, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> I like the  picture.
> Did you  have to  touch it up?
> 
> We were out & about  today,,had  one of those should have bought my camera with us.
> ...


If you're referring to the church pic above, I did run it through an AI program that auto-adjusted the "gamma" (i.e. what translates between our eye's light sensitivity and that of the camera).  If you'd seen the original, you'd have said it was too dark/underexposed.  I am not good at adjusting the camera's ISO and other settings while flying it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 12, 2021)

Took some pics on our walk this morning by the Missouri River


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2021)

Sorry I'm still laughing at @JonDouglas  story of ''don't take a picture of the duck''....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2021)

Pictures I took yesterday. of the old original  courtroom now being used as a cafe in the museum in a city near me....








I sat in the judges chair ...

Picture of the prisoners' dock opposite the judges bench...


----------



## Pappy (Jun 14, 2021)

One of my all time favorites. I sent this in to Reminisce magazine and got a 1957 Chevy convertible bank for my effort.


----------



## Verisure (Jun 14, 2021)

Me and Skippy in Adelaide, 1980.


----------



## Verisure (Jun 14, 2021)

Pappy said:


> One of my all time favorites. I sent this in to Reminisce magazine and got a 1957 Chevy convertible bank for my effort.
> 
> View attachment 169186


265?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Pictures I took yesterday. of the old original  courtroom now being used as a cafe in the museum in a city near me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be comfortable eating there. Just doesn't seem congruent with a hearty meal.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2021)

LOL>.I know what you mean but actually, it has a really nice atmosphere, and it's only a little snack cafe... for tea and cake

.  At least no-one was sentenced to death here... mostly petty theft  crimes... altho' some of the sentences were harsh for those..


----------



## Pappy (Jun 14, 2021)

Verisure said:


> 265?


265 what Verisure?


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 14, 2021)

My roadside wild  flower  garden


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 15, 2021)

Mock orange  bush smells like orange blossums


----------



## Verisure (Jun 15, 2021)

My Hawthorn bonsai project:


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Sorry I'm still laughing at @JonDouglas  story of ''don't take a picture of the duck''....


The drone inadvertently got a picture of the woman and her pet support duck.  It's not real sharp, having been taken from above the trees, but I pixelated her face but not the duck.  Since all white ducks look pretty much alike, I think we can assume the duck's anonimity has been preserved.. 






She told me the duck liked watching the drone and I guess the drone returned the favor.


----------



## Verisure (Jun 15, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> The drone inadvertently got a picture of the woman and her pet support duck.  It's not real sharp, having been taken from above the trees, but I pixelated her face but not the duck.  Since all white ducks look pretty much alike, I think we can assume the duck's anonimity has been preserved..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had she not restrained the duck it would have taken to flight to join your drone.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2021)

About 3 weeks ago, Michelle and I took a trip up to Chester, Calif., and surrounding area. She took the picture of the wild horses, I took the one of my hiking boots (and grampa pants).




While we were up there, we got married. Didn't get any pictures of that, though.


----------



## Verisure (Jun 16, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> About 3 weeks ago, Michelle and I took a trip up to Chester, Calif. ..... While we were up there, we got married. Didn't get any pictures of that, though.


You just hold it right there, mister. You're not getting off that easily. We want details - and we want them NOW.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2021)

Verisure said:


> You just hold it right there, mister. You're not getting off that easily. We want details - and we want them NOW.


I tried to talk her out of it but her mind was made up.

Seriously, though, it was a small ceremony under the pines behind my cousin's cabin in Chester. He presided, and then he left after a while, and we stayed the night there. It was very nice.


----------



## Verisure (Jun 16, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I tried to talk her out of it but her mind was made up.
> 
> Seriously, though, it was a small ceremony under the pines behind my cousin's cabin in Chester. He presided, and then he left after a while, and we stayed the night there. It was very nice.


I'm glad you finally made an honest woman out of her as I'm sure she is too.  I wasn't very keen on getting married either but my wife insisted we get married BEFORE we had a child so as not to give the impression that we _"had to get married"_ as people used to think in those days.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 16, 2021)

At our farm, this is the path that leads across the creek to our 20 acre rewilding project.



This is our east side steep hills. This was a few weeks ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I tried to talk her out of it but her mind was made up.
> 
> Seriously, though, it was a small ceremony under the pines behind my cousin's cabin in Chester. He presided, and then he left after a while, and we stayed the night there. It was very nice.


wow!! it's only a very short time ago you said you didn't even want to live with anyone...what changed your mind so quickly ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

ooops  sorry..forgot the


----------



## Verisure (Jun 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> wow!! it's only a very short time ago you said you didn't even want to live with anyone...what changed your mind so quickly ?


Shall we take a guess?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> wow!! it's only a very short time ago you said you didn't even want to live with anyone...what changed your mind so quickly ?


It feels like it's been a lot longer than *quickly*. 

We started talking about marriage again a couple months ago, after not talking about it for quite a while. I was serious when I said I've tried to talk her out of it; I'm too old for her, kind of worn out, didn't want the foster home she wanted. But she said all that's ok, she wants me, and to be my wife. And to be honest, I really love her. She's excellent company, she's funny, we have really great conversations and a lot of fun. Plus she loves Paxton and he loves her, and my kids and grandkids like her a lot. It just started feeling like a good idea.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> wow!! it's only a very short time ago you said you didn't even want to live with anyone...what changed your mind so quickly ?


Plus, you know....what Verisure said.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I'm glad you finally made an honest woman out of her as I'm sure she is too.  I wasn't very keen on getting married either but my wife insisted we get married BEFORE we had a child so as not to give the impression that we _"had to get married"_ as people used to think in those days.


Fortunately, we weren't under that kind of pressure.


----------



## Verisure (Jun 16, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Fortunately, we weren't under that kind of pressure.


I am not going to ask what kind of pressure you were in.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2021)

A Saturday morning at our local farmers market. My wife is looking at the line of food trucks so I know what’s coming next….Coffee.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 17, 2021)

*The 5th Meetinghouse*:   Below is a picture of the 1817 meeting house and church on Lancaster, MA, common.  It was the town's 5th meeting house and  was designed by noted architect Charles Bulfinch in 1816 and dedicated on January 1, 1817. The Bulfinch Meetinghouse is considered “an American architectural masterpiece” and is listed on the National Historic Register.







The history of this church and meetinghouse goes back to 1653 when, by law, a town could not be established without first having a church.  The first minister was Rev. Joseph Rowlandson, whose wife, Mary, made history when she was abducted by Indians in 1675, ransomed 12 weeks later and wrote a book about the ordeal.  Her book, _The Sovereignty & Goodness of God, Together with the Faithfulness of His Promises Displayed: Being a Narrative of the Captivity and Restoration of Mrs. Mary Rowlandson_, was published in Cambridge, Mass., in 1682 and became America's first best seller.  John Hoar of Concord negotiated Mary’s release at the large , flat-topped granite ledge known as Redemption Rock, shown below.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 18, 2021)

*Conjuring Up A Sunset Scene*:  When @CinnamonSugar started a thread on favorite childhood songs, that reminded me of the song Canadian Sunset and the summer I spent in an old lumber camp in Canada.  The song was a hit around the same time as the camp stay.  Having seen plenty of Canadian sunsets that summer, I tried to conjure up such a scene.  Below is the result, perhaps best described as 2/3 riding photography and 1/3 art.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 20, 2021)

My maternal Grandfather Alfred Maass at age 18


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 170067
> My maternal Grandfather Alfred Maass at age 18


Handsome Man, but My goodness didn't they look older for their age than they do today?..My grandmother was the same...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Handsome Man, but My goodness didn't they look older for their age than they do today?..My grandmother was the same...


I thought exactly the same @hollydolly!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 20, 2021)

Of all the recent pictures I've taken, this one is a favorite.






I had to do some fancy flying to get this pic.  Trees, power lines and wind are not your friend.  Fortunately, I was able to get the height and position.  The composition and direction of the clouds could not have been better, IMHO.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Of all the recent pictures I've taken, this one is a favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I might buy myself a drone to get those high up scenic pictures...


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 29, 2021)

*Above Olden Pond*:   Taken yesterday morning as I was flying the drone in for a landing on the shoreline of an old(en) park pond that was a few blocks from where we last lived.






The town's animal control officer must be doing a yeoman's job this year as there were no geese to be seen.  When we lived in the town several years ago, the pond was busier than a big city airport and the park was full of geese and their deposits.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 30, 2021)

Summer in South Georgia— farm land between Plains and Americus


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 30, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 171611
> Summer in South Georgia— farm land between Plains and Americus


Great cloud formation!  Good catch!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 1, 2021)

this parked next to me at the hospital yesterday.  I felt instantly classier


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 1, 2021)

This 1796 meetinghouse and Congregation Church is located in Rindge NH.   Note the horse/carriage sheds behind the church.  Aside from being a most beautiful church it is also a historic gem!


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 5, 2021)

*Steeplechase*: The word originated in Ireland where people raced from one town's steeple to the next one, since they were easy to see given their height and visibility. I've now been known to move, but not race, from one steeple to another, taking photos of the structure the steeple adorns. Sometimes, though, the steeple itself is the object of aerial interest. Such was the case this morning.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *Steeplechase*: The word originated in Ireland where people raced from one town's steeple to the next one, since they were easy to see given their height and visibility. I've now been known to move, but not race, from one steeple to another, taking photos of the structure the steeple adorns. Sometimes, though, the steeple itself is the object of aerial interest. Such was the case this morning.


Lovely pic.. that drone is doing a great job....I think I might need to get one...

Did you notice the top bannister is broken all the way around ?


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Lovely pic.. that drone is doing a great job....I think I might need to get one...
> 
> Did you notice the top bannister is broken all the way around ?


Thank you.  II did notice the railing was broken once I get into the air.  I am now adding steeples to the objects I collect images of (e.g., trains, planes, cars, old mills, boats, tanks, bridges houses, churches, town halls, etc. etc. etc - all the things little boys never grow out of seeing.  )


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Thank you.  II did notice the railing was broken once I get into the air.  I am now adding steeples to the objects I collect images of (e.g., trains, planes, cars, old mills, boats, tanks, bridges houses, churches, town halls, etc. etc. etc - all the things little boys never grow out of seeing.  )


Not just boys....


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 5, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Thank you.  II did notice the railing was broken once I get into the air.  I am now adding steeples to the objects I collect images of (e.g., trains, planes, cars, old mills, boats, tanks, bridges houses, churches, town halls, etc. etc. etc - all the things little boys never grow out of seeing.  )


Here’s a pretty steeple from Holland, MI, @JonDouglas


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 5, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Here’s a pretty steeple from Holland, MI, @JonDouglas View attachment 172379


Thank you @CinnamonSugar!  Love that steeple and wish it were closer.  When we lived back in the flatlands of IL, my next door neigbor and I used to fly a small plane across Lake Michigan to go lake trout fishing out of Holland Harbor (he had relatives there).  Boy, could I have fun with the drone there now.  Your post triggered some great memories and I appreciate that also.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 13, 2021)

*For Whom The Bell Toll*s:   In this case, it would be generations of mill workers, who labored below in the granite building from 1848 to 1970.






The granite portion of the mill complex shown above and below is known as Cheshire Mill No. 1 and is located in Harrisville, NH.  Harrisville may well be the most photographed old mill town in New England, if not the country. 






For those who're interested, more pictures of this mill can be found in the Library of Congress photo collection of the mill.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 13, 2021)

*Really enjoy your  pictures.
Makes me wish we had gone  sight seeing instead of  taking ATVs to ride trails in Maine.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *For Whom The Bell Toll*s:   In this case, it would be generations of mill workers, who labored below in the granite building from 1848 to 1970.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a flour mill with the bell on top ?... we have many old Mills here in England that look very similar...and most are now converted  Homes


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Is that a flour mill with the bell on top ?... we have many old Mills here in England that look very similar...and most are now converted  Homes


That is an old woolen mill, Holly.   There are *LOC *pictures inside of some of the spinning mules that were in the building.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Handsome Man, but My goodness didn't they look older for their age than they do today?..My grandmother was the same...


If he were in jeans and a tee shirt, he'd look young.
In fact........


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2021)

Some old churches in Connecticut


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

I’m not exactly sure what type of birds they are. They swim much better than they fly and when they do fly it’s not far from the water.
They could be gannets or commeronts. Not sure.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 18, 2021)

Classic New England Scene:  But from higher up.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

The last of my lilies...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 20, 2021)

took this out-and-about with my nursing travels yesterday.  I love the contrast between the brilliantly lit green of the foliage and the sullen, threatening gray of the clouds


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 21, 2021)

Another pretty steeple in Americus GA


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 23, 2021)

I love the beauty, simplicity and grace of classic New England churches.  The steeple on this one  triggered the "steeple peeper" in me that wanted to fly the drone up close to examine the construction.  Winds made me a little skittish about doing it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

My DD and my  O/H... at the Botanic gardens in southern   Spain...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2021)

some flowers at the end of my driveway .


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 29, 2021)

*A Favorite Gazebo?  What's Wrong With You?*  Well, people have favorite things - favorite flower, song, color, tie, shoes, etc.  Riders have favorite trails, roads, rest stops, etc.  Along with a whole bunch of other favorites, I have a favorite Gazebo.






It's the location, naturally.  I have yet to stop and find anyone around, making it a near perfect place to  stop, relax, hydrate, eat and/or just enjoy the solitude and scenery after a raucous ride.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

Stunning...you should start selling these pics.. Travel agency sites etc...


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 2, 2021)

Encountered this during today's explorations.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

*Picture Of A Very Small Town*:  Below is an aerial view of the center of New Braintree, MA.  The town is essentially a spread out village of less than 1,000 people populating a 21 square mile area.






The center has a church, deserted red brick building that was once a store or mercantile place and the old white school building in the foreground above   Turning the camera 180° to the east, you can see the town's newer offices and school.






New Braintree is home to the state police academy, whose buildings can barely be seen to the left of the water tower in the first picture. The police academy sits on grounds that were once a Seventh Day Adventist Academy and later a site intended for a state prison, whose construction was killed by a later governor, based on the towns displeasure with the idea.  Originally, this land was inhabited by native Americans.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2021)

A tiny bar in a tiny street on a warm but overcast day ,  in the centre of Estepona Southern Spain


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 26, 2021)

I’ve driven past this spot on the way south from Americus and wanted to try and capture it.  Waited til late late afternoon when the sun would be behind the cypress trees


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 27, 2021)

One of the windows of the First Methodist church here in Americus


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 31, 2021)

There goes the neighbor hood


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2021)

My two youngest grandchildren in their toddler years. This was taken at my apartment. How time flies. She's getting ready to start college and he's 6'5" at age 16.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 11, 2021)

One of my favorite pictures of my wife and daughter Suzanne.


----------

